# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تأملات أم ....

## أم هانئ

- تأملات أم 
باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
كل أمهات اليوم كنّ بنات الأمس ، وغالب بنات اليوم هنّ أمهات الغد ، ولكن هل كل من مرت بهذه التجربة حدث لها مثل ما حدث معي ؟
أم إن ما حدث معي ، شيء خاص بي وحدي ؟
هذا السؤال مابرح خاطري منذ زمن طويل ، فكم طرحت على نفسي هذا السؤال مرارًا وتكرارًا ، وها أنا ذا أطرحه عليكن عبر هذه الصفحة بعد سنوات طوال ما من يوم فيها إلا ولي فيه مشاعر وأحاسيس وتجارب تعمقت أثارها التي لا تنمحي في شخصي ، حتى إنني كلما راجعت ذكريات الماضي البعيد عن شخصي قبل أن أصبح أمًا ، أنكر نفسي ولا أكاد أتعرف على شخصي ، ويزداد السؤال إلحاحًا على خاطري : فيا تُرى ما السبب؟ وهل هذه التجربة (الأمومة) هي السبب الرئيس في اتساع البون بين أم هانئ قبل الأمومة ، وأم هانئ بعدها ؟
- وأضرب لكنّ مثلا علِّي أقرِّب به المراد :-
*عندما وضعت أول مولود لي وكان ذكرًا ، كنتُ كثيرًا ما أتأمل ضعفه الشديد - كأي مولود - وهالني ما شعرت به وما تواتر إلى خاطري من أفكار مثلًا :
- كان كلما جاع أخذ يصرخ باكيًا يحرك رأسه ها هنا وها هنا فاتحًا فاه على اتساعه يبحث عما يتقوت به
عاجزًا -حبيبي- عن ترجمة إحساسه في كلمات قليلة : (أنا جائع) وساعتها خطر على بالي لو أني لا أرحمه ، وقررت أن أتركه يصرخ هكذا إلى ما شاء الله ، فماذا عساه يفعل ؟ سيموت جوعًا ؟ لن يستطيع الصراخ طويلا ، بله الحركة للبحث عن قوت ، ما أعجز الإنسان ! هل كنتُ يومًا بهذا الضعف ؟ لم أستطع تصوّر ذلك ، وساعتها حضرني قوله تعالى : 
((قتل الإنسان ما أكفره من أيّ شيء خلقه ...)) سورة : عبس
هل كل العصاة -وأنا منهم كنا- بهذا العجز يومًا ، بغير حول لنا ولا قوة ، وضع الله في قلوب أمهاتنا رحمة جعلها تهرع لجبر عجزنا ، وإطعامنا لنحيى وننمو ثم نبارز الله بالمعاصي - كلنا نعلم أننا كنا كذلك ولكن كما قالوا : (( ليس الخبر كالمعاينة )). حقًـــــــا :(( قتل الإنسان ما أكفره ))هــــــــذه واحــــــــدة .

-وأخـــــرى : 
* حينما كنت أضع عنه حافاظته بعد قضاء حاجته- مسرعة لئلاّ يتأذى - حبيبي- وهنا 
حضرني خاطر
ماذا عساه هذا العاجز يفعل إن تركته هكذا لساعات وساعات؟؟!، يبكي ويصرخ متأذيًا لا يستطيع حتى طلب التطهر من القاذرات ، منزوع الحول والقوة لا يستطيع البعد والتنزه حتى عنها بجسده ، ياالله هل كنتُ يومًا بهذا الضعف؟؟! تحت رحمة أمي تمامًا أحيا بسبب شفقتها عليّ ،واعتمادي الكلي على ما وضعه الله في قلبها من رحمات عليّ!!!.
**الحق بكيت لمجرد تخيلي شدة ضعفي وتجردي من الحول التام والقوة ، لن أستطيع وصف ما أثارته تلك الخواطر من مشاعر داخلي ، غير أنــِّــــــي :
1-ازددت حبًا لأمي ما لا أستطيع وصفه ، شعرت كم أني مقصرة نحوها ، تحرك نبض قلبي حبًا لها ، ومن ساعتها
أحاول برّها ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا ، وكنت قبلا بارة بها -بزعمي وفي ظني- قبل أن أصبح أمًا ،وازداد هذا الشعور ونما في قلبي ،كلّما بكَّتُّ أحد الأولاد على تقصيره في برِّي ؛ معدِّدةً له كم كنت أحبه وأرحمه صغيرًا ، و....و.... ، أضيفُ إلى ذلك وصية رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم- له بذلك ، ولكـــــــن مهلا لحظة : هنا يـأتي سؤال تَوَلَّد عن السؤال السابــــق :
لِـمَّ أتوقع من أبنائي أن يبروني ما استطاعوا إلى ذلك سبيلا ، بينما لا أفعل نفس الشيء بنفس القوة و بهذه الكيفية مع أمّـــــــي ؟-وهنا قفز إلى خاطري قوله تعالى : (( ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون )) سورة : المطففون 
، لم يخطر لي على بال -قط -أنني منهم ، كيف وأنا الملتزمة -بزعمي- حاشا لله أنا من المطففين ؟ ولكن مهلا يبدو أني واقعة فيه من حيث لا أدري !!
ألـــــــيس كـــــــــذلك ؟!
***هنــــــا حدثت نفسي لا بد من وقفة مع النفس لا بل وقفات ، واللــــه المستعـــــــــ  ـان .

2-وهنا علمت بل شعرت- بكل كياني - بمعنى حديث عمر بن الخطاب حيث قال : [[ قدم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبي ، فإذا امرأة من السبي قد تحلب ثديها تسقي ، إذا وجدت صبيا في السبي أخذته ، فألصقته ببطنها وأرضعته ، فقال لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أترون هذه طارحة ولدها في النار ) . قلنا : لا ، وهي تقدر على أن لا تطرحه ، فقال : ( لله أرحم بعباده من هذه بولدها ) ]] صحيح البخاري / رقم : (5999). **ساعتها فقط علمت -نعم كنت أحفظه وأعرف معانى ألفاظه الظاهرة ، ولكن إحساس المعنى بالقلب شيء آخر- لماذا ضرب رسولنا الكريم -صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه- المثل للصحابة برحمة الأم ؛ ليقرب لهم التصور لرحمة أرحم الراحمينِ ، حيث من رحمته أنه جعلها رحيمة وأي رحمة !!!!!!!!!!!! 
رحمك الله يا أمـــــي حية وميتة .، وما ظنكم برب من صفاته أنه أرحم بعباده من والدة بولدها ، بل وكتب سبحانه على نفسه الرحمة وهو الغني عن العالمين ، ما أجملك من رب وما أعظمك من إلــه .
ومما زادني فخرًا وتيها ****وكدت بأخمصي أطأ الثريا
دخولي تحت قولك يا عبادي****وأن صيرت أحمد لي نبيا
وحتى لا أطيل عليكن : هذا مثال واحد للتغير في سمت شخصي ، فهل استطعت تقريب المراد ؟
ولعلي أذكر لكن قريبا ، تأمل آخر لموقف آخر .

والله أسأل أن يرحمنا برحمة من عنده ، يجبر بها تقصيرنا في عبادته ، إنه الغني ذو الرحمة.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*أختي الغاليه ام هانئ أسأل الله أن يجعلنا واياكِ من المحاسبات انفسهن في الدنيا ليسهل حسابهن يوم القيام,*


*أختــآآه رويــدك. رويــدك.*


*هي النفس تنسى نعم المولى ما إن نتذكـر إلا ونتسأل !؟أين أنا منذوا قبـل.! !*


*هي ذكره لنا ياأم هانئ قبل أن نأتي هذه المرحله من العمر..*


*وربما أراد الله بك خير في هذا الموضوع بذات للأخوات الأتي لم يصلنا لمرحلـة الأمومه*


*وأعتقد هذا كله يصب في الأدراك الذي أنعمـه الله لنا*


*أهمية الأدراك الذاتي من المولى سبحانه وتعالى لنا*


*نفع الله بكِ وجزاك المولى خير*

----------


## أم هانئ

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> *أختي الغاليه ام هانئ أسأل الله أن يجعلنا واياكِ من المحاسبات انفسهن في الدنيا ليسهل حسابهن يوم القيام,* 
> 
> *أختــآآه رويــدك. رويــدك.* 
> 
> *هي النفس تنسى نعم المولى ما إن نتذكـر إلا ونتسأل !؟أين أنا منذوا قبـل.! !* 
> 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة على تعليقك الطيب

ومرورك العطر وتفاعلك الكريم مع خربشاتي بوركت

نسأل الله الإخلاص والسداد والقبول آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعـــــد :



2-تــــــأمـــــل  اتُ أمٍّــــ 
*************** 

نتابع معًا أخواتي الكريمات رحلتنا مع تأملات الأمّ ، أبدأ مستعينة بالله تعالى سائلته التوفيق والسداد :

** نصحتني بعض كبيرات العائلة- حفظها الله تعالى - أن أطعم ولدي بعض الأغذية الخفيفة بجوار الرضاع بعد أن نما قليلا ، فسارعت أعمل بالنصيحة ، أخذت ولدي لأطعمه بالملعقة بعض الأغذية اللبنية السائلة نوعًا ؛ نظرًا لصغر سنه ، ومن الطبيعي جدًا أن يسيل بعض الطعام على جانبي فِيـه ، ويبقي الكثير من الأثر على شفتيه الصغيرتين ، فإذا بي -بي أنا- وبكل تلذذ ألعق كل ما سبق ذكره بلساني -بدل أن أزيله بالمحارم الورقية التي في يدي-، 
والأعجب أني لم أجد في نفسي أدنى تقززا ، ولا شائبة من نفور-سبحان الله-، وكأني اعتدت هذا الفعل طيلة عمري.

رغم أنني كنت قبلًا : أتحرى وبشدة ألا أشرب أو آكل سؤرًا لطفل مهما كان قريبًا لي ، أو عزيزًا عليّ، والحق أنني لم انتبه لفعلتي هذه إلا عندما نبهتني إحدى أخواتي -والتي كانت حاضرة - لـمَّا تعجبت من فعلي قائلة : ما هذا الذي تفعلين ؟
قلت لها : وماذا أفعل ؟ 
- حتى أني لم أنتبه لما أشارت إليه من فعلى المعنيّ بسؤالها-، فقالت دهِشَةً : أتلعقين باقي طعام الولد ، وما يتفله من فيه ؟!!! 
فبُهتُّ لقولها ، و لم أُحرْ جوابًا ؛ لأني - وبكل بساطة - لم أنتبه لفعلتي حتى نبهتني إليها.

** فما برح عقلي يُعمل الفكر ؛ محاولًا الوصول لسبب هذا الفعل العجيب -مني بالذات- ومرت سحابة يومي وأنا شاردة ، حتى أنارت في عقلى فكرة ، إنه الحبّ الذي فطر الله العليم الحكيم الأم عليه تجاه أولادها ، غيَّر في شخصي سمتًا كنت أظنه 
ثابتًا ، وهنا توارد على خاطري فعل رسولنا الكريم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه 
مع الحبيبة عائشة أم المؤمنين حيث قالت -رضي الله - عنها :

-(( كنت أشرب وأنا حائض . ثم أناوله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فيضع فاه على موضع في . فيشرب . وأتعرق العرق وأنا حائض . ثم أناوله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فيضع فاه على موضع في .)) صحيح مسلم / رقم : (300) 
هذه واحدة ، وأما الثانية فأشد حيث قالت - رضي الله عنها -

-(( توفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيتي وفي يومي ، وبين سحري ونحري ، وكانت إحدانا تعوذه بدعاء إذا مرض ، فذهبت أعوذه ، فرفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال : ( في الرفيق الأعلى ، في الرفيق الأعلى ) . ومر عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر ، وفي يده جريدة رطبة ، فنظر إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فظننت أن له بها حاجة ، فأخذتها ، فمضغت رأسها ، ونفضتها ، فدفعنها إليه ، فاستن بها كأحسن ما كان مستنا ، ثم ناولنيها ، فسقطت يده ، أو : سقطت من يده ، فجمع الله بين ريقي وريقه في آخر يوم من الدنيا وأول يوم من الآخرة . )) صحيح البخاري / رقم: (4451)

**كم فرحت أن لي فيما فعلت سنة ، مع الفارق بلا شك ، والأمر لا يحتاج إلى مزيد تعليق .
***فاقتضت حكمة الله -سبحانه- أن يفطر قلب الأم على المحبة الشديدة لأولادها ؛ حتى يتسنى لها القيام بما هو منوط بها من واجبات الأمومة التي تعْلمها كل أمّ : فتتحمل مواصلة السهر ، ومباشرة الأذى ، وعنت التوجيه ، و...و...و.... إذن هذه المحبة لازمة ولا غنىً لأم سوية عنها فبها أعانها الله ويسرها لما خلقت له ، سبحان الحكيم .
- فقد تواترت النصوص في الشرع تحض الأبناء على بر الآباء ، بينما لم يأت نصًا صريحًا بالعكس 
- وقد سمعتُ قولا لبعض أهل العلم مفداه: ((إن حب الأبناء للآباء تكلف ، بينما حب الآباء الأبناء فطرة))

هنا يأتي السؤال :-

هل يستوي ما هو فطرة بما هو تكلف ؟!
كلنا يلمس الفارق بلا شك.

**وهنا جاءت منحة ربانية من الوهاب ، أزالت إشكالًا كان في عميق نفسي منذ زمن طويل ، حيث جاء في حديث عبد الله بن عمرسمعت رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : 

(( انطلق ثلاثة رهط ممن كان قبلكم ، حتى أووا المبيت إلى غار فدخلوه ، فانحدرت صخرة من الجبل فسدت عليهم الغار ، فقالوا : إنه لا ينجيكم من هذه الصخرة إلا أن تدعو الله بصالح أعمالكم ، فقال رجل منهم : اللهم كان لي أبوان شيخان كبيران ، وكنت لا أغبق قبلهما أهلا ولا مالا ، فناء بي في طلب شيء يوما ، فلم أرح عليهما حتى ناما ، فحلبت لهما غبوقهما فوجدتهما نائمين ، وكرهت أن أغبق قبلهما أهلا أو مالا ، فلبثت والقدح على يدي أنتظر استيقاظهما حتى برق الفجر ، فاستيقظا فشربا غبوقهما ، اللهم إن كنت فعلت ذلك ابتغاء وجهك ففرج عنا ما نحن فيه من هذه الصخرة ، فانفرجت شيئا لا يستطيعون الخروج .....)) صحيح البخاري / رقم : ( 2272 )

كان الإشكال :- لِمَ ظل واقفًا طوال الليل حاملا الغبوق لوالديه ؟
[ وقد جاء في رواية أخري لهذا الحديث : وأولاده يتطاغون عند قدميه ]
استطاع هذا الرجل -بحول من الله وقوة- أن يقدم ويؤثر ما هو تكلف على 
ما هو فطرة ؛ فاستحق بذا أن تتحرك له الصخرة .



**فمن منا يطيق ذلك وبخاصة مع الصغار ؟ مـــــــــن ؟؟!!

فالله المستعان ، الله المستعان ، الله المستعان. 

فالله أسأل أن يعيننا على أنفسنا ، وأن يلهمنا رشدنا ، 

ويوفقنا لما يرضيه عنا ؛ إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

                                                        يتبع

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> وتفاعلك الكريم مع خربشاتي





لا 
لا أعتقد ذلك انما هناك بؤره يجب الجميع ينظر من خلالها وهي مثل المنشور
بارك الله فيك ام هانئ وتشرفت في قراءة ماكتبتي بل واستفدت منه بإذن الله 
ولــي رد بإذن المولى على التأمل الثاني..

----------


## حكمة

تأملت يوما حال رضيعي ،، ضعفه ،، انعدام حيلته 
كيف وأنه لا حول له ولا قوة ،،
تفحصت تلك التي كانت نطفة ،، فعلقة 
فمضغة ،، و ثم عظاما كساها الله لحما فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين
نظرت ،، كيف الوهن ،، وكيف الكبد ،،
أبصرت رضيعي العديم الفقير ،، 
كيف له أن يمنحني الكم الهائل من تلك السعادة البالغة مداها ، الغير متناهية ؛ 
حين يرضع من صدري الحليب،،
علمت وأيقنت بأن هناك سر وضعه فيه رب العالمين ،،
واستنكرت أن تكون هناك أم لا شفقة في قلبها 
ولا رحمة ولا حنان لرضيعها ،،!!
بل تعجبت أن تكون هناك نسوة لا يمسحن بإيديهن رأس طفل وإن كان عنهن غريب ،،،!!
هي فطرة ،، زرعها الخالق في قلب جنس المرأة ،،
فسبحان الله والحمد لله ،،
خربشة ملموسة 
أمومة ،،، بكل ما فيها 
تقابلها طفولة ،،، فيها وفيها وفيها !!
قوة عظيمة في ضعف ،، وأي ضعف !!!
تبارك الرحمن ،،، 
أم هانيء ،، زادك الله من فضله ونعيمه ، 
فكم أنت ِ يا أخية تسعدينا ؛ بما تكتبين ,,

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أثرت المدامع يا أم هانيء بهذه الخربشات الرائعة!

سبحان الذي فطر قلوب الأمهات على هذا الحب العجيب وتلك العاطفة الجياشة..

نعم في تأمل حال الرضيع آية وأي آية.. "وَفِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ", [الذاريات : 21]

جميعنا كنا كذلك, ثم تغير الحال وتبدل المقال.." اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ ضَعْفًا وَشَيْبَةً يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْقَدِيرُ"؛ [الروم : 54]

وما حدث لي لا يختلف كثيرًا عما حدث لك, أسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا البر بوالدينا وأن يرزقنا بر أبنائنا وأن يصلح حالنا ويعيننا على طاعته, وفي انتظار المزيد من تأملاتك الراقية..

----------


## جمانة انس

عندما دبت الروح في الجنين 
وتحرك برحمة الله 
شعور بانه اصبح كا ئنا حيا 
بدأفي الا حشاء يتحرك 
فلذة كبدة حولها الله الى كائن جدد 
كانت لحظة لا تنسى 
سبحان المبدع الخلاق  
من لحظة
جاء الملك 
نفخ الروح 
لحظة قدسية عظمى 
لاتوصف 
اعظم هدية 
اكرم نعمة 

سجد قلبي و روحي وكلي لك يارب 
سبحان المبدع الخلاق 
بدأ قلب ينبض 
و تكونت دورة دمو ية جد يدة 
قلب الى جانب قلب 
دورتين دمو يتين متصلتين 
بدأ يحس كل الا حاسبس 
شعور مشترك 
بدا يتكون من خلاصة الحشا 

الان
فهمت 
ادركت 
شعرت 
كم هي 
عظمة الا م
كم هي
نعمة من الله وفضل وكرم
لماذا تشعر باولادها
و لو كانوا بعيدين عنها
لماذا تحس باحساسهم 
تتاثر بتأثرهم 
لانه دبت روحهم في حنا ياها
و انطلقت حياتهم في كيانها
فهم قطعة من روحها تسير على الا رض 

لم يعد عجيبا ذلك التو اصل الر وحي بين الام و اولادها 
اصبح سره مكشوفا وواضحا 
لم تعد غريبة قصص الا مهات مع الا ولاد
فخالق الروح اودع فيها خصا ئص وعوالم و عجائب
فسبحان الخلاق 

اذا كانت ارواح المؤمنين عالما عجيبا
فكيف روح الام 

نعم
كانت لحظة خاصة لم ولن انساها
فتحت افاقا و افاقا...
...........
...
**************** 
الشكر
لام هانىء
التي حركت الاحساس ..
و اطلقت الخربشات..
********************
بوركت يمينك

----------


## أم هانئ

> لا 
> لا أعتقد ذلك انما هناك بؤره يجب الجميع ينظر من خلالها وهي مثل المنشور
> بارك الله فيك ام هانئ وتشرفت في قراءة ماكتبتي بل واستفدت منه بإذن الله 
> ولــي رد بإذن المولى على التأمل الثاني..


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أختنا الكريمة

و لا أجد ردا على ما تفضلت به  إلا أن أقول : 

 إنما الجمال في العين الناظرة --- ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> تأملت يوما حال رضيعي ،، ضعفه ،، انعدام حيلته 
> 
> كيف وأنه لا حول له ولا قوة ،،
> تفحصت تلك التي كانت نطفة ،، فعلقة 
> فمضغة ،، و ثم عظاما كساها الله لحما فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين
> نظرت ،، كيف الوهن ،، وكيف الكبد ،،
> أبصرت رضيعي العديم الفقير ،، 
> كيف له أن يمنحني الكم الهائل من تلك السعادة البالغة مداها ، الغير متناهية ؛ 
> حين يرضع من صدري الحليب،،
> ...


ما أرق ما تفضلت به من كلمات رائقات
أسعدك الله بكل خير في الدنيا والآخرة أختنا الكريمة أم بدر
نسأل الله أن يرزقنا الإخلاص وينفع بما نكتب جميعا 

               ويبدو أن للأمومة بصمات واضحات ملموسات نيرات .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أثرت المدامع يا أم هانئ بهذه الخربشات الرائعة!
> 
> سبحان الذي فطر قلوب الأمهات على هذا الحب العجيب وتلك العاطفة الجياشة..
> 
> نعم في تأمل حال الرضيع آية وأي آية.. "وَفِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ", [الذاريات : 21]
> 
> جميعنا كنا كذلك, ثم تغير الحال وتبدل المقال.." اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ ضَعْفًا وَشَيْبَةً يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْقَدِيرُ"؛ [الروم : 54]
> ...


آمين آمين آمين 

اللهم استجب طيب دعائها ، واجزها خيرا على كريم مشاركتها

أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة إضافة قيمة وتفاعل أسعدني بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

> عندما دبت الروح في الجنين 
> 
> وتحرك برحمة الله 
> شعور بانه اصبح كا ئنا حيا 
> بدأفي الا حشاء يتحرك 
> فلذة كبدة حولها الله الى كائن جدد 
> كانت لحظة لا تنسى 
> سبحان المبدع الخلاق  
> من لحظة
> ...


وفيك بارك الله على تلك الدرر واللؤلؤات
 فلا عجب أن تتفضل بها من كان اسمها جمانة 
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك سعدت بتفاعلك الطيب

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعـــــد :

3- تــــــأمــــــ  ـلاتُ أمٍّــــ 
******************************  ********** 

**نتابع أخواتي الكريمات ما مرّ بي من بعض التأملات عسى الله أن ينفع بها.
أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :-
-أخطأ صغيري يومًا ، وكان لما يتقن جلّ الكلام بعدُ ، فضربته بشدة مغتاظة من قبيح عمله ؛ لأني كنت نبهتُه ليس مرة على قبح هذا الفعل ، وكأن هذا العقاب لم يشفِ غيظي ؛ فضممت إليه وعيدًا شديدًا ، وقرارًا أكيدًا بحرمانه مما يحب ، وكأني لم أكتفِ بعدُ ، فزدته عقابًا بحرمانه من اللعب سائر يومه ،وكانت ثالثة الأثافي بالنسبة إليه -هذا على ما أذكر بالتقريب وإلا فالأحداث بعيدة العهد - ما يعنينا في هذا المقام تعليقه -حبيبي- وأنتن في غنىً عن ذكر أنهار الدموع الجارية من مآقيه على خديه الصغيرين ، واحمرار أذنيه وأنفه وسيلان الأخير -حيث هذا المشهد لا ينفك عن ذهن إحدانا لتكراره في كل البيوت ومع كل الأطفال -
* نعود لتعليقه -حبيبي- بكل كرب المظلوم يشكوني إلـيَّ -وهو يعدد على يديه الصغيرتين و لـمَّا يتقن العدّ بعدُ - : (( أنا أخطأتُ واحدًا ، و أمي ضربتْ/ واحد ، حلوى لا/ اثنين ، و لعب لا / ثلاثة )) - هذه الصيغة أقرب لما قاله حينها على ما أذكر-، رأيت في عينيه الشعور بالقهر والظلم ، كل ذلك مقترن بدموع الذل والانكسار ، قال ما سبق منتحبًا يائسًا نائحًا، فلما أتمه وفتح فاه كأنه يريد قول المزيد أطبقه ، واندفع اندفاعًا شديدًا إلى أحضاني كأنه يتوقى بي مني .
-لا تسألنَ عن حالي حيث تملكني العجب ، و واتسعت عيناي دَهِشة ، فكانت كلماته المبعثرة -حبيبي - صدمات متعاقبة على عقلي ، فلم استطع فهم - أو بمعنى أدق استيعاب- ما قال ؛ حيث حالت الدهشة - التي أخذت بجماع نفسي -، و كذا نظراته الشاكية دون ذلك ، فأرجأتُ ذلك ، وأخذته في أحضاني أهدهده وأبكِّته
في آنٍ : ((أنت سبب ذلك ، فلا تلومنَّ إلا نفسك ، لا تعد لمثلها إذن ....)) حتى نام على ذراعيّ - فقد كان كثيرًا ما ينام إذا بكى ، وكانت مسحة الأسى على محياه الصغير وآثر حمرة الجهد على وجهه ، وخطوط من الدموع الرطبة مرسومة على خديه الصغيرين ، أما عن نفسه وهو نائم فكان ينبأ ويفضح شديد بكائه قبل نومه لوقت ليس بالقصير .

** فقــه العقــاب **
**********************
-بعد عدة أيام كنت في مجلس مع بعض أخواتنا الفضليات بحضور معلمتنا الفاضلة -يرحمها الله- فإذا بي أحكي لهن
ما حدث مع ولدي فكان لمعلمتي التعليق الآتي :
((أولا :- الناس في مسائل العقاب بين غالي وجافي ، مفْرِط ، ومُفَرِّط 
1- مُفَرِّط جافي : الذي لا يأبه بعقاب ولده بله أحد من رعيته إن أخطأ ، فهو متساهل في القيام على الرعية
ولا شك أنه أضاع بذلك حقوقهم في التوجيه لما يحب الله ويرضاه ، وقصّر في أن يدلهم على الصواب وهو يعلمه
فلا شك أنه غاش لرعيته ، موقوف بين يدي ربه مسئول على ما قدمت يديه ، ثم استدلت -رحمها الله- بالحديث الآتي:- * عن معقل بن يسار المزني قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :-
{ ما من عبد يسترعيه الله رعية ، يموت يوم يموت وهو غاش لرعيته ، إلا حرم الله عليه الجنة .} 
صحيح مسلم / رقم: 142.

2- مفْرِط غالي : وهذا الذي يعاقب بشدة ، ويتعدى الحدّ في ذلك ، وهذا يجب أن يسأل نفسه ما يلي :-
لِـمَ نُعاقِب ؟ أ لنشف غيظ صدورنا ؟ أم لنصلح ؟
-فإذا كان الجواب : لنذهب غيظ صدورنا ، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، لا تنتظرى إصلاحًا فهذا سبيل الشيطان
ليبغِّضكِ إلى الرعية ، وتضربي لهم مثل السوء والتعدي والظلم ، ولا تنخدعي و يقتصر نظرك على الإصلاح الفوري الظاهري في الصغر فهذا لعمري إصلاح وهمي مؤقت ، فعند أشتداد العود -بنية- لن تفلحي في أطرهم على الحق بسبب خراب نفوسهم فمن حيث لا تشعري بنيت قصرًا -ظاهريًا فقط- وهدمت بفعلك هذا مصرّا.
-اتقين الله في الرعية ؛ فقد تواترت النصوص في الشرع تحض على العقاب المنصف : 
- (( وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به)) سورة النحل / الآية 126 
-(( ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب من يعمل سوءا يجز به ولا يجد له من دون الله وليا ولا نصيرا ))
سورة النساء / الآية 123
- (( والذين كسبوا السيئات جزاء سيئة بمثلها وترهقهم ذلة ما لهم من الله من عاصم كأنما أغشيت وجوههم قطعا من الليل مظلما أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ))سورة يونس / الآية 27
- عن أبي مسعود عقبة بن عمرو قال :-
{كنت أضرب غلاما لي بالسوط . فسمعت صوتا من خلفي ( اعلم ، أبا مسعود ! ) فلم أفهم الصوت من الغضب . قال : فلما دنا مني ، إذ هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فإذا هو يقول ( اعلم ، أبا مسعود ! اعلم ، أبا مسعود ! ) قال : فألقيت السوط من يدي . فقال ( اعلم ، أبا مسعود ! أن الله أقدر عليك منك على هذا الغلام ) قال فقلت : لا أضرب مملوكا بعده أبدا . وفي رواية : غير أن في حديث جرير : فسقط من يدي السوط ، من هيبته .} 
صحيح مسلم / رقم: 1659
نصيحة غاليــة :-

                                                   اجعلن العقاب رحمة ...!


قالت - رحمها الله تعالى - ناصحة لنا :[ لا تكسلن أن تعاقبن إذا وجب العقاب ، احتسبن الأجر في ضرب أولادكن ، استحضرن نية : [* القيام على الرعية ، و* عدم غش الرعية بترك تأديبهم ،تقربن إلى الله بذلك ]
-فوالله إنك إن استصحبت هذه النية حال عقابكِ لأيهم ، إلا ألهمكِ الله 
رشدك ، وأصلح بعقابك ، وأثابك عليه خيرا.
- فلن تألفي نفسك ضاربة لوجه أو مقبحة بسوء تأثمين عليه .
تعبَّدنَ بتطبيق العقاب المنصف إلى الله فهذا من الفقه .
- وكرري لأولادك أتك تحبينهم فهم فلذات كبدك ، وأعلميهم : إ نكِ إنما تفعلين ذلك شفقة عليهم من النار ورغبة في صلاحهم ، فليس أحد يحبهم من خلق الله مثلك ولا يدانيك محبة لهم حتى .] 


**واختتمت كلامها -رحمها الله - قائلة : 
*العقاب رحمة ونعمة يجب علينا شكرها ؛ ألم يقل سبحانه وتعالى : (( هذه جهنم التي يكذب بها المجرمون يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان )) سورة الرحمن / آية :
فجعل سبحانه جهنم أداة عقاب المجرمين من النِّعم ، لأنها تردع المؤمن عن المعاصي ، وتحقق عدل الله في خلقه
فلا يستوي الصالح بالطالح . 
* كذا فالله من صفاته العدل ، ويحب الإنصاف حتى إنه لما يدخل أهل النار -عياذا بالله- النار ؛ ليخلدوا فيها يحمدونه سبحانه على ذلك ،* لعلمهم ويقينهم أن ما هم فيه عدل منه فالله لم يظلمهم بل هم الذين ظلموا أنفسهم لما كفروا به سبحانه ، فيحمدونه على أنهم ليسوا أسوأ حالًا في النار.


((وترى الملائكة حافين من حول العرش يسبحون بحمد ربهم وقضي بينهم بالحق وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين))
سورة الزمر / آية :75]
اللهم ارزقنا البصيرة والفقه والإنصاف آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعـــــد :


4- تــــــأمــــــ  ـلاتُ أمٍّــــ 
********************** 

**نتابع أخواتي الكريمات ما مرّ بي من بعض التأملات عسى الله أن ينفع بها.
أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :-
- كنت يوما أصلي وكان ابني الصغير الذي لـمَّا يكمل عامه الثاني بعدُ يلعب بجواري ، حتى إذا ما سجدت هبَّ واقفًا ، وامتطى ظهري مرتحلا إياي ، فشعرت بغضب شديد وغيظ من فعلته هذه ، وشرعت أجذبه بيدي
لينزل حتى أستطيع القيام من السجود ، ومن نافلة القول : إني لم أكن على تلك الحالة أفقه مما أذكربه الله شيئًا،
و مما زاد الأمر سوءًا أن الولد زاد تمسكًا بثوبي مما أشعرني بالاختناق ، فما كان مني إلا أن حملته من طوق ثوبه وألقيت به على الأرض بشدة ، فأخذ يصرخ ؛ وقد تركتْ حاشية ثوبه آثارًا مبرحة حول عنقه الصغير ، وأكملت صلاتي وصراخه لا ينقطع ، مما زادني غيظا وأبعد عني فقه ما أتلفظ به في صلاتي ، حتى إذا ما انتهيت أخذت أعنفه وأصرخ عليه ، وفي الأخير ختمت الموقف مهددة إياه ومتوعدة له أن يعود لمثلها ؛ معللة قولي بأن فعل ذلك من سوء الخلق وقلة التهذيب . *هـــــــذه واحــــــــدة .
**والثـــــانيــ  ـــة :-
- كنت وابني عند الأهل في زيارة ثم انصرفنا منقلبين إلى البيت ، وكان بيت الأهل بالجوار ، على مسيرة قصيرة من بيتنا ، فأمسكت يده الصغيرة بين يدي ، ومشينا في الطريق وكان حديث عهد بسير ، وكنت أمشي الهوينى
لتتواكب خطانا ، ولكنه -حبيبي- كلما مشى خطوات أخذ يتلفت حواليه ينظر هنا وهنا وهنا ؛ يقف ليتأمل هذا المشهد أوذاك ، وأنا أستحثه كي يسرع ، ولكُنّ أن تتصورن كيف كان البون يتسع بيننا شيئا فشيئا ، حتى صار قدر طول ذراعينا أنا فرطه وهو بالخلف ، كأنه في عالم آخر غير منتبه ألبتة أني استحثه ليسرع قليلًا ، فزاد غيظي مما يفعل ، حتى إنني شرعت أدعو الله بصوت أسمعه :(( اللهم وسع لي وسعي )) يصاحب دعائي زفرات ملتهبة قلقة ، وكانت القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير أنه تعثَّر ، وسقط على الأرض يبكي ، فاضطررت لحمله حتى إذا ما وصلنا بشق الأنفس وضعته في باحة البيت لاهثة الأنفاس ، أنظر إليه شزرًا ، وأنا أحاول عبّ الهواء ؛ أتعجل انتظام أنفاسي ؛ لأبكته وأقرعه وأتوعده أن يعود لمثلها ، وقد كان ، وهو -حبيبي - منكمش كهرة صغيرة مروَّعة في ركن عند الجدار .

**ومرت أيام وأيام ............وكنت أطالع مسألة في كتاب:( صفة الصلاة) لشيخنا الألباني -رحمه الله تعالى - وإذا بهذا الحديث يستوقفني طويلا :

-عن شداد بن الهاد الليثي -رضي الله عنه- قال : - [ خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحدى صلاتي العشاء ، وهو حامل حسنا أو حسينا ، فتقدم رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فوضعه ، ثم كبر للصلاة ، فصلى ، فسجد بين ظهراني صلاته سجدة أطالها ، قال أبي : فرفعت رأسي ، وإذا الصبي على ظهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ساجد ، فرجعت إلى سجودي ، فلما قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال الناس : يا رسول الله ! إنك سجدت بين ظهرني صلاتك سجدة أطلتها ! حتى ظننا أنه قد حدث أمر ، أو أنه يوحى إليك ؟ ! قال : كل ذلك لم يكن ؛ ولكن ابني ارتحلني ، فكرهت أن أعجله حتى يقضي حاجته ]
صححه الألباني في : ( صحيح النسائي )/ رقم : : 1140

*والحق أنني لم أكن أجهله ، ولكن هالني المعنى الذي فيه من رفق النبي صلوات ربي وتسليماته عليه وهو رجل-ليس بمرأة بله أمّ - بطفل يتركه مرتحلا إياه حتى يقضي حاجته وهو إمام ، بل ويصرح للناس بذلك ، لِـمَ ؟؟؟! ليعلمنا الرفق والرحمة والتنزل لعقل وحاجات الأولاد ، يا اللـــه !!! كيف غاب عني ذلك المعنى ؟ أستغفرك ربي وأتوب إليك إني كنت من الظالمين .

* فما إن شرعت أستغفر حتى توارد إلى ذهني أحاديث تتــرى :- 

- عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري الحارث بن ربعي -رضي الله عنه-: [ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي ، وهو حامل أمامه بنت زينب ، بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولأبي العاص بن الربيع بن عبد شمس ، فإذا سجد وضعها ، وإذا قام حملها . ] صحيح البخاري / رقم : 516
* لماذا لم يأمر مائة من المسلمين بحملها عنه حتى يخشع في صلاته ؟! أتعجب ولا أنتظر جوابًا ، فالإجابة واضحة. 

-وعن أنس بن مالك قال :- [إني لأدخل في الصلاة ، وأنا أريد إطالتها ، فأسمع بكاء الصبي ، فأتجوز في صلاتي ، مما أعلم من شدة وجد أمه من بكائه .] صحيح البخاري / رقم : 709
* يهتم عليه الصلاة والسلام بوجد الأم على بكاء صغيرها ، فما بالي أبكيه لأصلي بخشوع . عجبًـــا.

**وإذ زاد تفكُّري في تلطفه عليه الصلاة والسلام ، زاد توارد الأحاديث على خاطري :-
فعن عائشة -رضى الله عنها- قالت :
-[كنت ألعب بالبنات عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان لي صواحب يلعبن معي ، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل يتقمعن منه- { يستخفين هيبة منه} رواية آخرى-، فيسربهن إلي فيلعبن معي . ] صحيح البخاري / رقم : 6130
* يفعل - صلوات ربي وتسليماته عليه - ذلك مع زوجته صغيرة السن ، يدخل بيته -عليه الصلاة والسلام- فيجد زوجته تلعب باللعب مع أترابها ، فتخجل البنات ويستخفين منه هيبة له فيأتي بهن -بكل رفق ولطف إليها لمـــــــاذا ؟؟؟!!! ليلعبن معها ( وهي زوجته ) ولـن أعلــق 

.
***وتتداعى الأحاديث عن سيد المرسلين في سِمْطٍ -والله - رائق ثمـــــين :-

- وعن عائشة - رضي الله عنها -[ سابقني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسبقته فلبثنا حتى إذا رهقني اللحم سابقني فسبقني فقال هذه بتلك ] صححه الألباني في : (إرواء الغليل ) /ج5 /رقم: 327. وفي رواية لهذا الحديث :
[ أنها خرجت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمر الركب فتقدموا ثم قال انزلي يا عائشة فنزلت ونزل فقال تعالي سابقني وأنا حينئذ خفيفة فاستبقت أنا وهو فسبقته حتى إذا كان بعد ذلك خرجت في سفر آخر فأمر الركب فتقدموا ثم قال لي انزلي فنزلت ثم قال سابقيني يا عائشة فسابقته فسبقني فقال هذه بتلك فقلت يا رسول الله قد كنت نسيت تلك] وأيضا لــن أعلــق ...

-وعنها - رضي الله عنها - أنها قالت : [كان الحبش يلعبون بحرابهم فسترني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أنظر ، فما زلت أنظر حتى كنت أنا أنصرف ، فاقدروا قدر الجارية الحديثة السن تسمع اللهو .] صحيح البخاري / رقم : 5190.

* وهنا سالت دموعي لمشاعر شتي انتابتني ، اللهم يا رفيق ارزقنا من يرفق بنا ، وارزقنا رفقًا ترضى به عنا آمين.

- وعن أنس بن مالك قال : [ أن امرأة كان في عقلها شيء . فقالت : يا رسول الله ! إن لي إليك حاجة . فقال " يا أم فلان ! انظري أي السكك شئت ، حتى أقضي لك حاجتك " فخلا معها في بعض الطرق . حتى فرغت من حاجتها .] صحيح مسلم / رقم : 2326

* يخاطب الناس على قدر عقولهم ، اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا آمين .

- عن يعلى بن مرة : [ أنهم خرجوا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى طعام دعوا له فإذا حسين يلعب في السكة قال فتقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمام القوم وبسط يديه فجعل الغلام يفر ها هنا وها هنا ويضاحكه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أخذه فجعل إحدى يديه تحت ذقنه والأخرى في فأس رأسه فقبله وقال حسين مني وأنا من حسين أحب الله من أحب حسينا حسين سبط من الأسباط 
حسنه الألباني في : (صحيح ابن ماجه ) / رقم: 118

* يمازح سبطه أمام جمهرة من الصحابة في سكة من سكك المدينة ، ويعتنقه ويتنزل فيلاعبه و....

- عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - قال :

[ إن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخالطنا ، حتى يقول لأخ لي صغير : ( يا أبا عمير ، ما فعل النغير )] . 
صحيح البخاري / رقم: 6129 --- وقد ترجم له البخاري في كتابه الماتع : {الأدب المفرد} : بــــ (باب المزاح مع الصبي). 


** يلاطف ولد صغير كان له طائر مثل العصفور اسمه (النغير) ، كناه وتنزل إليه رفقًا ورحمة يمازحه ويواسيه
ليسليه في مصابه وحزنه على موت طائره العزيز .

بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله ، بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله ، بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله .

** ولي تعليق أخير :-
- لم أكن جاهلة بهذه الأحاديث قبلُ ، ولكنها لما تواترت على قلبي بعد ما سقته لكُنَّ من أحداث،
علمت أنني لم أكن أعلمـها على الحقيقة ، إذ العلـم بالشيء علم بمعناه ، فلما كنت جاهلة بمعناها رغم علمي بألفاظها ، كان حقيق عليّ أن أوصف بالجهل ، 

والسؤال : أين كنت أنا من معنــاهــا ؟إ



وكم من الأحاديث أتوهم علمها ، وأنا أبعد ما أكون عن فقهها؟؟.


**اللهم هب لنا من لدنك علمًا نافعًا آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعـــــد :
5- تــــــأمــــــ  ـلاتُ أمٍّــــ 
******************************  **********  
**نتابع أخواتي الكريمات ما مرّ بي من بعض التأملات عسى الله أن ينفع بها.
أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :- 
- اصطحبت ابني عصر يوم من الأيام إلى بيت إحدى أخواتنا ، وقد كنت دُعيت على عجلٍ من قِبلها وبعض أخواتنا الكريمات ؛ لاصلاح ذات بين ، حيث حدثت وقيعة بينهن لأسباب متفرقة ، فلبَّيتُ الدعوة ، واصطحبت أصغر الأولاد معي وكان قد جاوز السنتين بقليل - وجلست والأخوات في حجرة ، وشرع الأولاد الصغار يلعبون في حجرة الألعاب ، وبُدئ الكلام بالترحاب والتحية ، وشيئا فشيئا تصاعد الحديث وتخللته دموع أخوات ، ووصف حال ودفع لأخريات ، وتعليق على ذلك من الباقيات ، وأثناء هذا الخضم من المشاعر والأحداث كان الأولاد يتناوبون علينا ؛ كل له عند أمه حاجة ، وكان ابني بحاجتي مثل أقرانه ، فكان يأتيني بين الفينة والأخرى ؛ ليريني هذه اللعبة أو تلك قائلا -على سبيل المثال -: (انظري يا أمي : أليست هذه كلعبتي ؟... انظري يا أمي : كم هذه اللعبة جميلة! أريد لعبة مثلها ...... )
ولم يكن ما يفعله الأطفال ليفت في عضد الناقش ، وزاد وطيس الحوار واستغرَقَنا بكليتنا ، وفي تلكم الحال
جاءني ابني وهو حامل للعبة على شكل ( سلاح ) قائلا : ( انظري يا أمي ، فأخذتها منه ، وأنا أكمل حديثي وقد صمّتُ الجميع لأهمية ما أقول ، ولم أشعر إلا ويدي على الزناد ، وقد اعتصرته أثناء حديثي انفعالا – فإذا بصراخ مروّع يملأ المكان، يصم الآذان ، وإذا مصدره ولدي الصغير .
يا الله ماذا حدث ؟ ما الذي يبكيك؟ إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون !!، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم !! 
فأخذت أهدهده ، وهو يصرخ ويصرخ وضعًا كفه الصغيرة- حبيبي - على إحدى عينيه ، وقد اتسعت عيون الحضور دهشة وتعجبًا ، وبعد زمن ليس بالقليل هدأ الولد قليلا ؛ ليريني أسفل جفنه الأيسر وقد أثرت به خرزة صغيرة خرجت من فِي اللعبة والتي ضغطها دون شعور مني – غير عالمة ولا واعية لخطورة ما يخْرج منها ، حيث لم أرَ مثلها قبلُ- فلله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ، و الحمد لله على كل حال ، قدر الله وما شاء فعل ، كم لطف الله بنا أن جنبها العين ذاتها . 
وهنا لم أستطع الاسترسال في الحديث فاستأذنت منصرفة ، ولم يخطر لي على بال أن أراجع طبيًا ، أو أصحبه للمشفى ؛ لسلامة ظاهره ، وكفه عن البكاء حينها . 
إلا أنه أصرّ عليّ كي أحمله - فحسبته دلال الأولاد بعد البكاء من صغار الحوادث - وحملته وقد ألقى برأسه الصغير -حبيبي- على عاتقي ، ونام حتى وصلنا البيت ، فوضعته على الفراش متأثرة ، واعية -تماما - أني سبب ما حدث له وإن لم أتعمده .
* فنام تلكم الليلة وكان يئن في نومه ، ويقعد صارخا أحيانا فأهدهده ؛ ليعاود نومه الذي أقل ما أستطيع وصفه به : أنه كان مضطربا ، وكانت ليلة ليلاء ،منيت النفس بانقشاع
الغمة مع انجلاء الليل ، ولكن هيهات ، فما إن جاء الصباح إلا وقد علا الصياح ، وزاد الأمر سوءً ، ونظرت إلى عينه المصابة ، فهالني احمرار بؤبؤتها الشديد ، خيل إلي أنه قد غشيتها الدماء ، فبادرت به الشروق إلى المشفى القريب فارغ فؤادي يحدوني الرجاء ، وفحصه الطبيب ، وكان حديثه إليّ كالصواعق مرسلات عليّ : (( لن يرى بعينه إلى ما شاء الله ، فأمامنا أمد طويل...... )).... وبالكاد وعيتُ ما قاله بعدُ ، ولكني اِخاله ، رام تقريعي على شنيع صنيعي ، وإهمالي في مراجعة الطبيب ، مما جعل أمر علاجه عصيب .............................. 
((إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم أجرني في مصبيتي واخلف لي خيرا منها) فلا تسألنني عن حالي !! جرت عيني بالدمع ، مع انقطاعي عن السمع ، فلم أعلق على قوله بشيء.... 
وفي الأخير أمرني الطبيب :
بالمكث في المشفى إلى أجل غير مسمىً ؛ ليكون – حبيبي- تحت الملاحظة الدائمة
وأمرني ألا أجعل رأسه في وضع أفقي بأي حال آناء الليل وأطراف النهار ، مع وضع العديد من علاجات العيون على مدار الليلة و اليوم ، و............................  .......... 
فانصرفت إلى دعاء ربي أناجيه بقلبي ، أبثه كربي ، وفيض عيني في اتصال ، و قد أصبح كفها عن البكاء محال .
وتوارد عليّ الأهل والجيران و......و ...... فمن راقية ، ومن داعية ، ومن مواسية مسلية ، وقد أجمع الأحباب والأهل والأصحاب 
(1)-على : لطيف قدر الله بنا ،
(2)- و نصحي : بالكف عن البكاء ، وعدم الاعتراض على القضاء .* 
فأجيبهم : بالحمد لله على كل حال ، وبأن الكف عن البكاء محال ، فالدموع مني فياضة ،
وعيني -والله يا قومي- لي غير منقادة ، فصرتُ عن كفها كليلة ، وليس -ياقومي - بيدي من حيلة .
* وزاد وعظ إحدى المقرَّبات فنصحتني بكلمات شعرت بها كالسياط :- [[ لماذا شديد البكاء ، فماذا إن أصبحت إحدى عينيه عمياء !! يا أختنا : أين الرضى بالقضاء والصبر على البلاء ؟! ]] 
فألفتني وقد ضاق صدري من كلامها ، و غص حلقي بنصحها ، وإن لم أستطع ساعتها الرد على قولها ، فصبَّرتُ النفس حتى انصرف الحضور ، وسألت نفسي :
هل أنا غير راضية ؟ لا والله بل أم على طفلها حانية .
فما لهم لا يفقهون ، وبالتسخط يرمونِ !!!
** والحق أني لم أكن أتجاوز عن قولها إن كنت في مكانها ، فكلامها حق ، نردده لكل مصاب ، فلماذا النفور من الخطاب ؟!
وأتاني الجواب : 

ما كان أحوجني : إلى كلمات مواسية ، رقيقة حانية ، رفيقة العبارة ، جميلة البشارة .
ويشهد الله أني كنت بقضائه راضية ، فمتى كان محض البكاء دليلا على عدم الرضى ؟
وهل مني التسخط قد بدا ؟! 
مـــــــــن قال ذلك ؟و مـتى يُنهى عن البكاء متـــــــى ؟! 
- فقد بكى يعقوب ابنه يوسف عليهما السلام بكاءً ذهب بعينيه :
(( وتولى عنهم وقال يا أسفى على يوسف وابيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم )) يوسف : 84
** فابيضت عيناه وهو كظيم .  
- عن أسماء بنت يزيد – رضي الله عنها- قالت : - ((لما توفي ابن رسول الله إبراهيم بكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال له المعزي ؛ أبو بكر أو عمر : أنت أحق من عظم الله حقه ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تدمع العين ويحزن القلب ولا نقول ما يسخط الرب ، لولا أنه وعد صادق وموعود جامع وأن الآخر تابع للأول ؛ لوجدنا عليك يا إبراهيم أفضل مما وجدنا ، وإنا بك لمحزونون)) 
حسنه الشيخ الألباني في : صحيح ابن ماجه - / رقم: 1302
** تعجب الصحابة من بكاء الرسول؟ وكذا أمام جمع من الحضور!!
- عن محمود بن لبيد الأنصاري - رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم -:
((إنما أنا بشر ، تدمع العين ، و يخشع القلب ، و لا نقول ما يسخط الرب ، و الله يا إبراهيم إنا بك لمحزونون.)) 
صححه الشيخ: الألباني قي : صحيح الجامع / رقم: 2340
** فدمع العين من خصيصة البشر.  
- وعن أسامة بن زيد - رضي الله عنه – قال :- ((كان ابن لبعض بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقضي ، فأرسلت إليه أن يأتيها ، فأرسل : ( إن لله ما أخذ ، وله ما أعطى ، وكل إلى أجل مسمى ، فلتصبر ولتحتسب ) . فأرسلت إليه ، فأقسمت عليه ، فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقمت معه ، ومعاذ بن جبل وأبي بن كعب وعبادة بن الصامت ، فلما دخلنا ، ناولوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصبي ، ونفسه تقلقل في صدره ، حسبته قال : كأنها شنة ، فبكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال سعد بن عبادة : أتبكي ؟ فقال : ( إنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء ) . )) صحيح البخاري / رقم: 7448
** فمن يرحم صغيرًا إن لم ترحمه أمه ؟!  
-و عن جابر بن عبدالله - رضي الله عنه – قال : ((أخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيد عبد الرحمن بن عوف فانطلق به إلى ابنه إبراهيم فوجده يجود بنفسه فأخذه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضعه في حجره فبكى فقال له عبد الرحمن أتبكي أولم تكن نهيت عن البكاء ؟ قال لا . ولكن نهيت عن صوتين أحمقين فاجرين : صوت عند مصيبة ؛ خمش وجوه ، وشق جيوب ، ورنة الشيطان.))
حسنه الشيخ : الألباني في : صحيح الترمذي / رقم: 1005
** لم ينه عن كل البكاء ، فالأمر فيه تفصيل كما فسر لنا الرسول . 
- عن عبد الله بن عباس - رضي الله عنه – قال : ((أخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنتا له تقضي ، فاحتضنها فوضعها بين ثدييه ، فماتت وهي بين ثدييه ، فصاحت أم أيمن ، فقيل : أتبكي عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ! قالت : ألست أراك تبكي يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لست أبكي ، إنما هي رحمة ، إن المؤمن بكل خير ، على كل حال ، إن نفسه تخرج من بين جنبيه وهو يحمد الله عز وجل .))
علق عليه الشيخ الألباني في : السلسلة الصحيحة / رقم: 4/173- قائلا : إسناده صحيح، رجاله كلهم ثقات.
** ففرق -بأبي هو وأمي- بين بكائها (فصاحت أم أيمن) المحظور في الشرع ، وبين بكائه الذي يدل على الرحمة ، فليس البكاء كالبكاء بحال.
** وهنا تمثلت حالي فتذكرت ما سبق من شديد قالي لكل مصاب كنت أظنني أسليه ، وفي مصابه الجلل أعزيه
وإذا بي كنت بشديد قولي أؤذيه ، فشرعت أستغفر الله على ما فات ، عقدة العزم على الرفق و التلطف لما هو آت برحيم العبارة ، وجميل البشارة .
وبتُّ أبث همي لربي ، أدعوه وأتوسل إليه ، أن يفرج كربي ، أناجيه أني بقضائه راضية ، ولكريم ألطافه واعية ...... ........................  
وفي الأخير بفضل من الله و نعمة ، و بسبب دعاء الصالحين والصالحات عفا الله عنه وأنار له عينه . 
أسأل الله أن ينير له بصيرته و إخوانه وأخواته وجميع ذراري المسلمين بمنه وجوده وكرمه آمين .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

وقفتُ كثيرا على تلك التأملات أختي الغاليه
وكل تأمل أوقفني كثيرا وكأنني معك في القصه وكأنني أرجع بشريطي إلى الوراء
أمي >أختي >ابنة أختي>أنا
هذا مادار في مخيلتي هذه الشخصيات متصله في كل تأمل من تأملاتك قد مررت بها

سبحــان الله سبحـان الله 
قلب الأم>>>ماذا نقول عنه!
أنا أقف صامتــه لهذا الكلام  ولا أستطيع الأكمال.
قبل الختام حمدا على سلامة أبنك وأسأل الله أن يجعله من أعلام الأمه الأسلاميه 
حديثي لكي ياأم هانئ ...تأملاتك في مكانها بل لها أثر في قلبي  
رأيت في سطورك ماأردتي قوله ...

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك كلامك رائع أكملي فأنا قارئه لك ......قلبـ مملكه ـي وربي يملكه

----------


## ريم الغامدي

الســـــــــــل  ام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــ  ــــاتهمهــــــــــلاً ......... مهـــــــــــلا  ً .......أختي الغاليهماأجملها من كلمات وماأروعها من تأملات لقد اثارت في نفسي شيئاً كثيراً ..الأم .....................ماذا أستطيع أن أقول عنها .......؟فهي فوق الوصف كله ... وحديثي فيها مجروووووووووووح مهما قلت ومهما أبدعت في كلامي لن أصل لثمن ماتقدمه ..فهي مثل البحر تعطي وتعطي ................ولا ينتهي عطااااااااااءها , ولا تنتظر رداً لذلك العطاء والحنان والجميل ...أختي بل حبيبتي في الله ( أم هانئ ) سلمت أناملك الذهبيه التي أبدعت وتألقت في الكتابه , وأقف  حائره أمام تأملاتك الرائعه للإبداع الذي رأيته أيتها الأم الرائعه ( أم هانئ ) وإلى الأمام عزيزتي ..محبتك في الله / ريم الغامدي

----------


## أم هانئ

> وقفتُ كثيرا على تلك التأملات أختي الغاليه
> 
> وكل تأمل أوقفني كثيرا وكأنني معك في القصه وكأنني أرجع بشريطي إلى الوراء
> أمي >أختي >ابنة أختي>أنا
> هذا مادار في مخيلتي هذه الشخصيات متصله في كل تأمل من تأملاتك قد مررت بها 
> سبحــان الله سبحـان الله 
> قلب الأم>>>ماذا نقول عنه!
> أنا أقف صامتــه لهذا الكلام ولا أستطيع الأكمال.
> قبل الختام حمدا على سلامة أبنك وأسأل الله أن يجعله من أعلام الأمه الأسلاميه 
> ...


لا أجد خيرا من دموع تجري لأرد بها على عطر مرورك وكلماتك الـ ...التي
أعجز عن وصفها - يعلم الله-  
ولكني رزقت بتعليل واحد لم أجد له ثانٍ أخية :

ما يخرج من القلب بلا تكلف لابد وأنه يصل إلى القلب .

أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة وبارك فيك ورزقني وإياك الإخلاص والقبول آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

> الســـــــــــل  ام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــ  ــــاته
> 
> 
> مهــــــــــلاً ......... مهـــــــــــلا  ً .......أختي الغاليه
> 
> 
> ماأجملها من كلمات وماأروعها من تأملات لقد اثارت في نفسي شيئاً كثيراً ..
> 
> 
> ...


أولا : 
أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه أختنا الكريمة

ثانيا :
لست بالأم الرائعة يعلم الله ولكنه حسن ظن شديد منك والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال
 نسأل الله الستر في الدنيا والآخرة

ثالثا :
أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك وجزاك على عطر مرورك ورائق تعليقك
خيرا آمـــــــــــين .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعـــــد :-

6- تــــــأمــــــ  ـلاتُ أمٍّــــ 
******************************  ********** 

**نتابع أخواتي الكريمات ما مرّ بي من بعض التأملات عسى الله أن ينفع بها.
أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :-

من منّا لم يمنِّ النفس بحفظ كتاب الله الكريم ؟ بل ويحدو كل منا الرجاء مشفوعًا بكثير من الدعاء أن يحفظ أولاده كتاب الله من الصغر ، وكلنا يبادر إلى الأخذ بالأسباب والعمل ؛ لتحقيق هذا الأمل ، واضعا نصب عينيه مقولة الأسلاف : ((التعليم في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر )) .
ولأني كالجميع ، بادرت الولد فور تمكنه من الكلام ، فأرسلته إلى دار ليحفظ القرآن ؛ شافعةً رجائي بالعمل
وكانت الدار عن الجوار بعيدة ، والشقة في الذهاب والإياب إليها ومنها شديدة ، فاستعنت بالله ، وسألته التيسير
فتقبل الدعاء ، وسَهُلتْ لنا الصعاب.
وانتظم الولد في تلكم الدار ، وبدأ يحفظ من الكتاب الكريم ، وزاد حفظه من صحيح السنة المطهرة ، وكذا القليل من الشعر ، و الأذكار- ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله – ....
**وذات يوم ألفت الولد يردد الحديث التالي :-
عن أبي هريرة -رضى الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – :-
(( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذ ِ جاره )) متفق عليه./ صحيح البخاري - رقم : 5185.
وكان يقرن الترديد بالقفز الشديد من الفراش على أرض الحجرة ، وفعل ذلك ليس مرة ، يردد ويقفز ...وهـــكذا ، فعَجِلْتُ إليه ؛ أنهره وأزجره على شنيع فعله ، فقال : وماذا فعلتُ ؟!
أجبته ألا تفهم ما تقول ؟! إنك بفعلك تؤذي الجيران ؛ وهذا ينقص من حسناتك في الميزان .
قال متعجبا حيران : أي ميزان ؟! 
فصمتُّ أتفكَّر، وهو إليّ ينظر ،فأخذت نفسا عميقا، وشرعت أبين له ما جنت يداه :
- يا بني : ألم تقل في الحديث أبي هريرة - وكان يحفظ الراوي - : ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ) وهذا يعني : أن تصدق أن الله موجود ، وهو إلهك الذي خلقك وكل ما حولك ، و لأنه خلق ويرزق جميع الخلق فهو الذي له الحق أن يأمرنا فنطيعه، أليس كذلك حبيبي ؟! أومأ برأسه أن بلى .
- (واليوم الآخر) أي : يوم القيامة نصدق أننا بعد أن نموت جميعا يحينا الله ؛ ليحاسبنا على ما عملناه : فمن أطاع أوامرالله ، وفعل الخير ؛ أعطاه من الحسنات الكثير وأدخله الجنة في الأخير.
ومن لم يطع أوامر الله ، وفعل الشر ، وجد الكثير من السيئات ، وأدخله الله النار بعد الممات. 
فمن كان مصدقا قلبه بالله و اليوم الآخر : لن يفعل السوء والشر ؛ لأنه يخاف أن يدخل النار-نعوذ بالله- أليس كذلك يا بني ؟! أومأ برأسه أن بلى .
- إذن من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فـــلا ...... مـــــــاذا يا بني ؟
قال : (فلا يؤذِّ جاره )
قلت : وأنت عندما أخذت تقفز بشدة آذيت الجيران ، لأن صوت القفز مزعج 
فهل هذا ما جاء في الحديث الذي تقول وما أمر به الرسول ؟! أومأ أن لا .فختمت معه الحديث بالدعاء ، وعلى فهمه الذي أبدا بالثناء.

** ومر يوم ويوم و أيام ، وعاد ليردد حديثا جديدا :- 
عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص -رضي الله عنهما- قال : قال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – :- (( المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده ، والمهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه )) صحيح البخاري / رقم : 6484
واصطحبته مساء ذلك اليوم إلى بيت الأقارب ، وهناك وجد أطفال
يلعبون فانطلق يخوض فيما فيه يخوضون ، وما هي إلا برهة يسيرة ، وإذا بالصراخ يعلو ، والجميع من ولدي يشكو : فمِن قائلا : ضربني ، ومِن قائلا : ظلمني ، ومن قائلة : نهرني ..جذبني...،فنظرت إليه عاتبة ، تخرج من عينين سهام له مؤنبة ، و أجلسته بجواري حتى انقلبنا إلى الدار ، وحال ولوجنا ، اتخذ ركنا بالجدار ،
فأخذت نفسا عميقا وكان هذا الحوار : 
- شرع يدافع عن نفسه ، ويقول : إن السبب فيما حدث أقرانه .... 
فأقبلت بكليتي إليه وأنا ناظرة إلى عميق عينيه ، فسكت في الحال ، وترك لي المقال فسألته :
- ألا تعقل ما تقول ؟! ألم تردد قبل خروجنا من الدار قول الرسول : (( المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده )) المسلم الذي يرضى الله عنه المسلم الذي سيدخل الجنة الذي يسلم المسلمون من( لسانه ): فلا يسبهم ولا يغيظهم بقوله ،(و يده ) : فلا يعتدي عليهم بالضرب أو الدفع أو الجذب ....
هل هذا الذي فعلت فعل مسلم يرضى الله عنه ؟!
. فغض الطرف وقال : أن لا . 
فجتزأت بذلك ، ومر هذا كالسابق .

** ومرت أيام.... وأيام... 
وجاءت لزيارتنا خالته ومعها بنت في سن الفطام ، فأخذها ؛ ليريها ما عنده من لعب ولم يمر من الزمن غير اليسير ، وإذا بمعركة بينهما تصير ، وبكؤهما كأنه النفير ؟ ! فهرعنا إليهما فأمرته : أن يكف في الحال ، فرفض وأكمل كأنه محال : لن تأخذ لعبتي ، فأمسكته وقد دميت يداه ، وفاضت بالدمع عيناه ! 
وأمسكت أختي الصغيرة وقد تركت أصابعه آثارا وقد رسمت على وجهه - حبيبي - كالحد ، قد أشتد منها إحمرار الخدّ ! 
وعندما نامت الصغيرة ، وهدأ ابني قليلا شرعت أحاوره : أتضرب ضيفة ؟! 
ألم يقل رسول الله - –صلى الله عليه وسلم – :- (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذ جاره ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فليكرم ضيفه ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت .)) صحيح البخاري / رقم : 6136
فإذا به يكمل لي الحديث : عن أبي هريرة -رضى الله عنه -قال .......
قلت : اللهم لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، إذن تحفظ الحديث !
 قال : نعم ، فتنفست بعمق وقلت له : فلماذا لم تعطها اللعبة وهي ضيفتنا ؟
 أليس هذا من إكرام الضيف؟! 
فسكت هنيهة ثم برقت عينيه وقال : لا هي صغيرة !!!
 فقلت له : الضيف يطلق على الكبير والصغير.
-ألم تأخذ في الدار حديث أنس بن مالك -رضى الله عنه - قال :
 قال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – :-
(( ليس منا من لم يرحم صغيرنا ، و يوقر كبيرنا )) 
صححه الألباني بمجموع طرقه في : السلسلة الصحيحة / رقم: 2196؟ أومأ أن بلى .
فسألته ما معنى يرحم صغيرنا ؟ و أجبت في الحال :
هي صغيرة ، وأنت كبير يجب أن ترحمها وتعطي لها ما تريد ولا تضربها ..
ففتح فاه ليقول عضتني ... فأسكته وقلت : وإن عضتك هي صغيرة ؛
 قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – :-
(ليس منا من ..) أي : ليس مثله ولا مثل أصحابه لأنهم يرحمون الصغير ، ويوقرون الكبير وأنا كبيرة قلت لك :
كفّ عنها فلم توقرني ولم تستجب لأمري ، ألا تخشى ألا تكون مثل الرسول وأصحابه وأن تحرم صحبتهم في الجنة؟!
فنكس رأسه وبكى ولم يحر جوابا . 
فختمت الكلام بالدعاء : (( هداك الله ، هداك الله ، هداك الله)).

** ومرت الأيام وجاءني بمحفوظات مادة السلوك والآداب ، وكان عليه حفظ ا لآيات من سورة لقمان :- 

{ يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ *وَلَا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحا * إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَال ٍ فَخُور *واقصد في مشيك واغضض من صوتك إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير}آية : 17-19.
فكان يرددها صارخا ؛ معللا ذلك أنه يقلد طريقة قراءتها في الدار ، الله المستعان الله المستعان الله المستعان
لن أعلق على ذلك الموقف وسأترك لخيالكنَّ العنان .

*** الحق أنني لم أقصص كل المواقف ، ولكني ضربت بعض الأمثال ، لتكون شاهدا لكنَّ عن الحال.
والحق أن الأطفال ليس بها العيب ، فقد ألفت الكبار يفصلون بين ما يفعلون وما يقولون بله يحفظون
وبدأت ألحظ ما كنت عنه غافلة ، من أفعالي وأفعال كل غريب ، بله من العاقلة ، 
وأصبحت من تلك المواقف أتحسس ، ووالله ما على خلق الله أتجسس ،فهي لكل ذي مسكة من عقل ظاهرة ؛ شاهدة على غفلتنا السافرة .
وما -والله- أفتري فهاكن مثلا واحدا على ما أدعي: 
صلى إمام المسجد- حافظ القرآن ذو الصوت الفتّان في مسجد من أكبر مساجد العاصمة في رمضان - صلاة القيام فأطاله حتى أذان الفجر ،ولم يعطِ لأحد من المأمومين خلفه من وقت للسحور ، راغبا بفعله عن سنة الرسول ؛ راغبا في إطالة القيام ، مضيعا لحق كثير من الأنام ، ولعل قاله حال قيامه كان :
((وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا )) الحشر : آية : 7 
لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعدُ ، إلى الله المشتكى .
{ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون *كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون } سورة الصف / الآية : 2-3 

- سئلت عائشة -رضي الله عنها - عن أخلاق الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام - فقالت :
(( كان خلقه القرآن )) 
صححه الألباني في : صحيح الجامع / رقم: 4811


** وفي الأخير عدَّلت من رجائي وألححت على الله بدعائي : 
((اللهم اجمع القرآن في صدر أولادي ، وارزقهم العمل به آمين ))
وأولادكن وأولاد المسلمــين أجمعــــــين .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:-

نتابع التأملات أخواتي الكريمات عسى الله أن ينفع بها :


7- ابـني وأنا 

أخطأ ابني الصغير يوما-وهو لا يكف عن الخطأ على مدار الساعة- فقلت له معاتبة:لِمَ فعلتَ ذلك؟ ففاجأني بقوله:أنني سبب ذلك ،فما كان مني إلا أني تعجبت من قوله بشدة ،لا لا ليس من قوله بل من شديد جرأته على إلقاء المسئولية عليّ دفعه لذلك حب التنصل من تحمل تبعت خطأه-وفزعت لهذا أشد الفزع ،فالخطأ-وبخاصة من الصغار-شيء ليس بمستغرب ، أما إلقاء التبعة على الآخرين فهذا من البهتان والظلم والافتراء ,....مما هو أشد من أصل فعل الخطأ.
وهنا وجدتني مفتوحة العينين على اتساعهما أنظر إليه ولا أراه ،يعمل عقلي بسرعة متفكرا:كيف التعامل مع هذا البلاء؟ما أسهل أن أتهمه بالكذب والبهتان وأزيد عقابه وأبرحه ضربا مع ما يفتح الله به عليّ(1) من اللوم والتقريع على شنيع فعله؟ولكن مهلا الأمر أخطر من ذلك ،إن لم يكن ذلك فجورا فما هو الفجور؟ وحضرني ساعتئذ حديث:
((أربع من كن فيه كان منافقا ، أو كانت فيه خصلة من أربعة كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق حتى يدعها : إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا عاهد غدر ، وإذا خاصم فجر ))
صحيح البخاري (الفتح)/كتاب الإيمان/باب:علامات المنافق/حديث رقم :34
قال في ابن حجر في الفتح تعليقا على هذا الحديث:((الفجورالميل عن الحق والاحتيال في رده..)) 
فجلست -وكنت نسيت الجلوس-وأخذت نفسا عميقا؛ أحاول جمع شتات نفسي وتفريغ ما لحق بها من شديد الكرب و الغضب-وهو ناظر إلي متعجبا -مما يراه- من عجيب فعلي :فكلما هممت بالنطق فتحتُ فمي ثم راجعت نفسي قبل أن أنطق وعاودت فأطبقته ،وهكذا عدة مرات متتالية- لم يطاوعني لساني ؛عجزا مني عن إيجاد كلمات تناسب هذا البلاء؛ هربت مني الحروف ،واختلطت في ذهني المعاني ،فلم أستطع نطقا- حتى امتن الله عليّ وشعرتُ أني جميع ، فزايلني ذهولي ،وعاد لي صفاء ذهني وسكون نفسي ؛لما أنارت في عقلي فكرة- تفضل الله بها عليّ بحول منه وقوة- فباشرتْ بتطبيقها مسرعة مع صغيري المفتري، فابتسمتُ ودعوته أن يقترب ويجالسني ،وكان منكمشا في ركن بجوار الجدار متوقعا أن ينزل عليه الويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور-فلما رأى انبساط أسرير وجهي ودعوتي الهادئة -تماما- له أتى إلي مقدما رجلا ومؤخرا الأخرى--فقلت له: لا تخش شيئا بل سأقص عليك حكاية فدُهِشَ و فاق اتساع عينيه ما كان مني منذ قليل وظهر على وجه التعجب! كأنه غير مصدق لما سمعته أذناه!! وزادت بسمتي اتساعا ...
فقال: حقا- ستقصي علي حكاية يا أمي، أومأت له:أن نعم-وهو من أشد الخلق محبة للحكايات والقصص فكثيرا ما كان يلح عليّ أن أفعل له ذلك..-قلت له يا بني :
[لما خلق الله آدم و نفخ فيه الروح أمر الملائكة وإبليس أن يسجدوا له....]
وأراني أطلت وللقصة بقية ....................

______________________________  ______
(1) عن عبد الله بن عمر قال :قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم-:((كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته ، الأمير راع ، والرجل راع على أهل بيته ، والمرأة راعية على بيت زوجها وولده ، فكلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته .)) متفق عليه / صحيح البخاري رقم: 5200 
**سقتُ هذا الحديث؛ لأدلل على صحة وصفي في السياق : مع ما يفتح الله به عليّ من اللوم والتقريع على شنيع فعله؟فأنا أعتقد أن العقاب أحيانا ،واللوم والتقريع أحيانا ،وكذا الجمع بينهما أحيانا-حسب ما يقتضيه الحال- من العمل بهذا الحديث وترك ذلك مع استلزام الموقف له من غش الرعية وتضيعها.
-قال ابن العثيمين :((كذلك المرأة راعية في بيت زوجها ومسئولة عن رعيتها،يجب عليها أن تنصح في البيت في الطبخ في القهوة في الشاي ،في الفرش لا تطبخ أكثر من الازم،لا تسوي الشاي أكثر مما يحتاج إليه...مسئولة أيضا عن أولادها في إصلاحهم وإصلاح أحوالهم ،وشئونهم ،كإلباسهم الثياب،وخلع الثياب غير النظيفة ،وتغيير فراشهم الذي ينامون عليه،وتغطيتهم في الشتاء..))انتهى بتصرف من كتاب:(شرح رياض الصالحين)/ج5/ 34-باب الوصية بالنساء /ص:172،173. 

-كما عدّ الإمام:محمد بن عبد والوهاب [عدم القيام على الرعية]من الكبائر في كتابه الماتع الكبائر/ (109)باب :كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته. 

-كذا قال السعدي في تفسيره لقول الله تعالى: ((يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا)) التحريم :6
((يا من منَّ الله عليهم بالإيمان ،قوموا بلوازمه وشروطه (قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا)الموصوفة بهذه الأوصاف الفظيعة ،ووقاية الأنفس بإلزامها أمر الله ،وامتثالها ،ونهيه اجتنابا ‘والتوبة عما يسخط الله ،ويوجب العذاب. ووقاية الأهل والأولاد بتأديبهم وتعليمهم،وإجبار  هم على أمر الله...))
انتهى النقل بتصرف من تفسير السعدي.

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم-وبعد:
القصة  
فقال: حقا- ستقصي علي حكاية يا أمي، أومأت له:أن نعم-وهو من أشد الخلق محبة للحكايات والقصص فكثيرا ما كان يلح عليّ أن أفعل له ذلك..-قلت له يا بني :
*لما خلق الله آدم و نفخ فيه الروح أمر الملائكة وإبليس أن يسجدوا له ،فسارعت الملائكة بالسجود وتكبر إبليس 
فلم يسجد وخالف أمر الله ،فسأله الله تعالى :{قَالَ يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا لَكَ أَلاَّ تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ }الحجر32 
قال إبليس:{ أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِيناً }الإسراء61
 ** {قال يا إبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي أستكبرت أم كنت من العالين *قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين } سورة : ص ، آية : 75-76. 
-انظر يا بني لما فعل إبليس الذي كان طائعا أشد ما تكون الطاعة فكان يسامي الملائكة في طاعة الله -عز وجل- حتى إذا ما أُمر بالسجود لآدم :تكبرت نفسه وأبت عليه أن يطيع الله، فلم يسجد، ولما سئل لِمَ لم تسجد ؟أنظر بماذا أجاب:أجاب باستكبار-على من؟ على رب العزة- تبارك وتعالى -قال :خلقتني-يقرُّ بأنه مخلوق مربوب لله-من ناروخلقته -أي آدم- من طين؟انظر كيف قاس بعقله الضال: إن النار أفضل من الطين فكبف يسجد الأفضل للأقل؟ وبذا رد على الله أمره -فليت الخطأ أقتصر على رد الأمر بجوارحه -معصية ظاهرة-بل انضم إليه ما جعله يستوجب اللعن وهو الطرد من رحمة الله-عياذا بالله-انضم إلى عدم طاعته كبر في قلبه على طاعة الخالق مقدما ما يهوى على أمر الحق- تبارك وتعالى- فكان من الكافرين:{وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ }البقرة34 فكانت معصية قلبه أعظم وأنكى فاعلم :أن معصيته ليست معصية ظاهرة بل هي منبنية على أصل كفري، كفر-غطى- فيه إبليس توحيد الألوهية وهو الأمر والنهي للخالق- عز وجل -وانظر كيف أقر بالربوبية جاحدا الألوهية!! قال:خلقتني...ومع ذلك أبى واستكبر أن يطيع الأمر الإلهي فأقرّ بما يهوى وكفر وجحد ما لا يهوى
مع أن الله قال في كتابه العزيز:{ألا له الخلق والأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين}الأعرا  54
-إذن عصى إبليس فلم يسجد وكان حري به أن يعتذر عن معصيته فيقول مثلا:إنه لم تطاوعه نفسه على طاعة الأمر
معتذرا منكسرا راجيا خاشيا نادما على مخالفته لأمر خالقه .. إلا إنه لم يفعل ، بل أظهر ما هو أقبح من معصيته الظاهرة وأشنع أظهر كبرًا دل على كفر بالإله فهو كأنه بما فعله وقاله أقرَّ : إنه لن يطيع الإله إلا فيماوافق هواه، وهذا كفر بالإله سبحانه وتعالى. 
{أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه وأضله الله على علم وختم على سمعه وقلبه وجعل على بصره غشاوة فمن يهديه من بعد الله أفلا تذكرون}الجاثية 23 . فماذا كان العقاب الحق؟ :{قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم *وإن عليك اللعنة إلى يوم الدين}الحجر:34-35
-انظر يا بني وانتبه:- لم يكتف إبليس بما حمله من معاصي ولم يفزع إلى الاعتذار والبكاء وإظهار الانكسار واسترحام الرحمن الرحيم ولا طلب الاستغفار لعل الله يغفر له أو يخفف عنه فيرحمه من الخلود في النار، بل كان جل همه أن يصب جام غضبه على مَن؟!- تخيل -على من لا ناقة له ولا جمل..على آدم!!!!!
فماذا فعل له آدم حتى يندفع- عليه لعنة الله- فيطلب من الله أولا أن يُنْظِره فلا يعاقبه في الحال :{قال رب أنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون} الحجر:36 --ولا تظن أنه طلب النَّظِرة ليصلح من حال قلبه ويحاول التوبة لا، بل ليزداد تكبرا وتجبرا-
فأجابه الله بحكمته إلى مطلوبه- وهو أعلم بذات صدره -سبحانه-{قال فإنك من المنظرين *إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم}الحجر:37-38 .وهنا لم يألُ إبليس جهدا في إظهار العداوة والبغضاء والغل والحسد و...لآدم بل ولأنه شيطان كافر حقود لم يكتف بمناصبة آدم العداء وتحميله تبعة معصيته والافتراء عليه بأنه سبب خروج إبليس من الجنة وخلوده في النار بل تجبر وتكبر و دعا بالثبور وعظائم الأمور على آدم المسكين -المفترَى عليه-وذريته التي لم تكن أمهم حواء خلقت بعدُ!!
فما أظلمه وما أكفره وما أقسى فؤاده وانطماس بصيرته ،رفع عقيرته بعد ما أخذ الوعد بالنَّظِرة من الله -الذي لا يخلف الميعاد - أقسم من قلبه -الآثم -قائلا: {فيعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين*إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين}ص:84-84 ،{قال فبما أغويتني لأقعدن لهم صراط المستقيم*ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم لك شاكرين}الأعراف:16-17، 
{.. وقال لأتخذن من عبادك نصيبا مفروضا *وَلأُضِلَّنَّه  مْ وَلأُمَنِّيَنَّ  هُمْ وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللّهِ وَمَن يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيّاً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَاناً مُّبِيناً }النساء119  
-ما أشد عداءه لآدم وبنيه ولذا قال الله محذرا لنا 
:{إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوّاً إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ }فاطر6  
*فعلام كان هذا العداء يا بني؟؟انتبه جيدا: 
حمّل آدم تبعة خطئه؛ افتراء منه وظلما ولو أنصف من نفسه لاعترف بذنبه وأقر بمعصيته-حتى لو عوقب ما كانت تلك العقوبة لتصل إلى اللعن -عياذا بالله-فالانصاف الانصاف والاقرار بالحق والنكسار بين يدي الخالق وطلب العفو والسماح أجدر بنا يا بني وأجمل فارفق بنفسك ولا تزد عليها الهلكة بمزيد افتراء مع معصية، يكفيك معصية الجوارح واحذر أن تضم إليها معصية القلوب فتهلك كما هلك إبليس
أعيذك بالله من أن تردى.
-وبضددها تتبين الأشياء :خلق الله آدم وخلق له حواء ثم أمره أن يسكن الجنة ويتمتع بكل ما فيها إلا إنه حرم عليه شجرة واحدة من الجنة نهاه -سبحانه -عن الأكل منها ،ونبهه أن الشيطان عدو له ..... 
كيف عصى آدم كما عصى إبليس إلا أنه لم يعاقب مثله؟
فلِــــــمَ؟؟ تابعونا.

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم-وبعد:

نتابع القصة 

**وبضدها تتميز الأشياء :-
حمّل الشيطان آدم تبعة خطئه؛ افتراء منه وظلما ،ولو أنصف من نفسه لاعترف بذنبه وأقر بمعصيته-حتى لو عوقب ما كانت تلك العقوبة لتصل إلى اللعن -عياذا بالله-فالانصاف الانصاف، والاقرار بالحق والانكسار بين يدي الخالق وطلب العفو والسماح أجدر بنا يا بني وأجمل، فارفق بنفسك ولا تزد عليها الهلكة بمزيد افتراء مع معصية، يكفيك معصية الجوارح ،واحذر أن تضم إليها معصية القلوب فتهلك كما هلك إبليس. أعيذك بالله من أن تردى.
وكذلك عصى آدم ربه

خلق الله آدم وخلق له حواء ثم أمره أن يسكن هو وزوجه الجنة ويتمتعا بكل ما فيها إلا إنه حرّم عليهما شجرة واحدة من الجنة نهاهما -سبحانه -عن الأكل منها ،ونبههما أن الشيطان لهما عدو ..... قال تعالى:{ فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلاَ يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنْ الجنَّة فَتَشْقَى*. إِنَّ لَكَ أَلاَّ تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلاَ تَعْرَى*. وَأَنَّكَ لا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلا تَضْحَى.*} طه117-119
{وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلاَ مِنْهَا رَغَداً حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلاَ تَقْرَبَا هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الْظَّالِمِينَ } البقرة35 
- أنظر بنيّ :كما أمر الله إبليس بالسجود لآدم، أمر آدم بعدم الأكل من الشجرة ، هنا حسد إبليس آدوم وزاد حقده عليه وأضمر السوء لآدم وزوجه وأعتزم عزما أكيدا على إغوائهما ليوقعهما في المعصية كما فعل هو قبلُ ؛ليرديهما كما تَردَّى {ودّوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء} النساء:89،فأخذ يوسوس له ولزوجه ولبس لذلك ثوب الناصح الوادّ الذي يريد لهما الخير والخلود في النعيم : 
{ فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشّيْطان قَالَ ألا أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى}طه:19
{فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشّيْطان لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِنْ سَوْآتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنْ الْخَالِدِينَ،}الأعراف :20ولم يكتف بذلك بل أبعد النجعة وأقسم كاذبا على أنه ما قال ذلك إلا نُصْحا منه لهما :{ وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنْ النَّاصِحِينَ}الأعراف21 /فصدقاه ولم يخطر ببالهما أن يقسم لهما كاذبا ،فمـا كانت النتيجة؟:-
{فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى }طه121 
{فَدَلاَّهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الجنَّة} الأعراف 22 
- انظر يا بنيّ : -
هنا عصى آدم كما عصى إبليس كلاهما لم يطع أمر الله له، وهنا عاتبهما ربهما كما عاتب إبليس قبلُ : {وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَن تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُل لَّكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَآنَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ }الأعراف22/ 
انتبه تماما يا بني :-
لم يحاول آدم التنصل من خطئه-كما فعل إبليس- ولا برر معصيته بأنه خُدع من قِبّل الشيطان الذي لم يألُ جهدا في إغوائه وزوجه، حتى إنه أقسم كاذبا على أنه ناصح واد لهما ،وأخذ يوسوس لهما بذلك مرارا وتكرارا .لم يتعذر آدم بذلك بل سارع إلى الاعتراف بذنبه طالبا المغفرة، لِمَ لم يفعل؟
لأن الله حذّره - بدايةً- أن الشيطان عدو له ولزوجه، ولكنه نسي وصدّق أنه ناصح له، فوقع في المعصية، ولم يَرَ لنفسه عذرا يقدمه بين يدي ربه ؛انصافا من نفسه وانكسارا عند خطئه فلم يتكبر ولم يتجبر ولم يجمع لمعيصة جوارحه معصية قلبية -مخالفا بفعله ما فعله إبليس{وعهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي ولم نجد له عزما} فسارع آدم وبادر إلى الاعتراف بذنه مستغفرا منكسرا طالبا العفو من ربه والسماح وكذا فعلت زوجته 
أنظر كيف ؟: - 
{ قَاَلا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ} الأعراف23 ((وهذا اعتراف ورجوع إلى الإنابة، وتذلل وخضوع واستكانة، وافتقار إليه تعالى في الساعة الراهنة، وهذا السر ما سرى في أحد من ذريته إلا كانت عاقبته إلى خير في دنياه وأخراه.)) تقبل الله استفغار آدم ،وتاب عليه ولم يلعنه كما لعن إبليس ؛لأنه وإن كان شابه إبليس في أن كلاهما عصى أمر ربه إلا إنه لم يشبهه في فجوره و إلقائه تبعت معصيته على غيره ،فلم يفتر ولم يتكبر ولم يتجبر، فكانت معصيته معصية جوارح ليس لها أصل كفري في قلبه ،فلم يتردَ كما تردى إبليس.
مقارنة لابد منها:-
إبليس هلك لأنه :عصى وتكبر،بينما نجا آدم من الهلكة لأنه :وإن عصى-مثل إبليس-إلا أنه لم يتكبر بل انكسر لربه معترفا بذنبه.
والسؤال: - بمن تشّبه يا بنيّ؟! بل بمن نتشبّه نحن ؟؟ ولا أبرِّئُ نفسي . 
اللهم اهدنا لأحسن الأخلاق لا يهدينا لأحسنها إلا أنت واصرف عنا سيئ الأخلاق لا يصرف عنا سيئها إلا أنت.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماأجملها حقا من تأملات يا أم هـ نئ ـا....لم أنتهـــي ولي عوده

----------


## أم هانئ

> ماأجملها حقا من تأملات يا أم هـ نئ ـا....لم أنتهـــي ولي عوده


 جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة ويشرفنا دائما إطلالتك على متصفحنا المتواضع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعـــــد :-

 8- تــــــأمــــــ  ـلاتُ أمٍّــــ
******************************  ********** 
**نتابع أخواتي الكريمات ما مرّ بي من بعض التأملات عسى الله أن ينفع بها.
أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :-

**من منا لم يخطئ يوما من الدهر ، ثـــمّ يُتبع ذلك بأسف يقدمه بين يدي اعتذاره عن هذا الأمر؟ 
مـــــــن ؟
- فلا أحد يمكن أن يُعصم من هذا ، ولو مرة واحدة في عمره ، لمـــــاذا ؟ لأنه ما من معصوم إلا من عصم الله تعالى.
- هذه المعلومة كانت عندي راسخة ، كذا كان عندي اعتقاد أن المعتذر المتأسف على ما بدر منه 
آسِفٌ على الحقيقة ، معتذر عن قناعة شديدة ، فكل من يقول كلمة يعنيها ، بلسانه عن قلبه
يرويها ، حتى رزقني الله بالأولاد ، وهنا تبدل عندي الاعتقاد فيما ظننته قبلُ هو السداد ؛ حينمـــــــــــ  ـــا :
أخطأ صغيري يوما- و لم يكن يكفُّ عن الخطأ على مدار الساعة- فقلت له معاتبة: لِمَ فعلتَ ذلك؟!
ففاجأني بقوله: إنني السبب ، فما كان مني إلا أن تعجبت من قوله بشدة ! لا لا ليس من قوله ، بل من شديد جرأته على إلقاء المسئولية عليّ ؛ دفعه
لذلك حب التنصل من تحمل تبعة خطئه ، وفزعت لهذا أشد الفزع ،
فالخطأ- وبخاصة من الصغار- شيء ليس بمستغرب ، أما
إلقاء التبعة على الآخرين فهذا من البهتان والظلم والافتراء!!! ....
وكان من أمرنا هذا شأن وأي شأن ، سبق منا التفصيل  تحت عنوان : ( ابني وأنا... !!! ) 
وخلاصة ما حدث : أني قصصت عليه قصة بدء الخلق ؛ لأعلِّمه ألا يلقي تبعة خطئه على غيره ، وأن يعترف بالحق وبذنبه ؛ خشية أن يشابه إبليس شر الخلق – و في المقابل حضضته على أن يتشبه
بآدم -عليه السلام أبي البشر و أول الأنبياء و الأنام - في جميل اعترافه بذنبه ، وطلبه السماح من ربِّـه .

-والحق أني نلت المراد ، بفضلٍ عليّ من ربّ العباد ، فصار ولدي إلى التأسف والاعتذار- إذا أخطأ-
سريع القال ، كنت أظنه يرجو بأسفه الفلاح لسرعته في طلب السماح .
وحينها بدأت النازلة والرزأة المعضلة ، ودليل دعواى في تفصيل قصتي و شكواي .

فكان –صغيري - كلما أخطأ يسارع بالاعتذار متأسفا في الحال ، فصار لقرنائه مضرب الأمثال ،
وداخلني لذلك السرور وكثير من  الفرح و الحبور ، فنال بذلك كثيرا من الدعاء ، والعطف والثناء.
و مرت الأيام وكان على الدوام يقدم الاعتذار عن سيء الفعال .
و مع كثرة التكرار لاحظت اعوجاج الحال ، يتأسف بالمقال ، مستريح البال ، وانتابني القلق من فعله والفرق – فالله المستعان - خرجت من
مصيبة لفتنة عصيبة :-
كان يخطئ فيقول : ( يا أمي سامحيني -من فضلك- لا توبخيني ) وكأنه مسرور
من قبيح فعله غير مخذول ، فكأنما اكتفى بطلب السماح وتقديم الاعتذار مع استماتة منه على دوام الحال !! يقول بقاله ما يكذبه حاله
خلت ألفاظه من المعنى المراد ، فأصبح كلٌ من قاله وفعله في شتات . 
أصبحت من أمره في حيرة ، أفكر : 
ماذا أصنع و ليس باليد من حيلة فاللهم اجعل لي بصيرة ؟

فهداني الله إلى موضع الخلل ، فشرعت في اصلاحه بالعمل :

-قلت له يا بني : 
يلزم للاعتذار تغَيّر في الحال ، فكيف تتأسف ثم تقيم على فعل 
القبيح ذاته ولا تتعفف ؟!
الأسف ليس كلمة اعتذار باللسان ، بل يلزمه قناعة بالجنان .
فكيف تكسر لعبة متعمدا ، وتسرع للتأسف باللسان ، وأنت سعيد القلب والجنان!!!
فالأسف هو الندم و شعور في القلب بالألم ، و تمني لو أن ما صدر من قبيح فعلك كان كالعدم .
والسعي إلى الاصلاح بكل سبيل ما أمكن ... ..

** هذا ما كان من شأن الصغير ، فماذا يا تُرى حال الكبير؟!!
كم من الكلام نقول بالحروف مبناه غير قاصدين - حقيقة - معناه ؟!
وألفتني أقـــول :
يا للعجب ((كلمة جرت على لسان العرب ))! !
كلمة قرأتها في شروح أهل العلم ما نسيتها ، حضرتني في هذا المقام كأنسب تعبير عن مقتضى الكلام :
( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب ) فأخذت أجتر لها أمثلة من عميق ذاكرتي و المخيلة :

*مثل : تربت يداك :-
- لحديث أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - :
[ تنكح المرأة لأربع : لمالها ولحسبها وجمالها ولدينها ، فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك ]
صحيح البخاري / الفتح رقم : 5090

* ومثل : ثكلتك أمك يا …….:
- لحديث عبد الله بن عباس- رضي الله عنهما -:
[ صليت خلف شيخ في مكة ، فكبر ثنتين وعشرين تكبيرة ، فقلت لابن عباس : إنه أحمق ، فقال : ثكلتك أمك ، سنة أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم . ]
صحيح البخاري / الفتح رقم : 788

* ومثل : حَلْقَى عَقْرَى :
- لحديث عائشة – رضي الله عنها – قالت :-
[ حاضت صفية ليلة النفر ، فقالت : ما أراني حابستكم ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عقرى حلقى ، أطافت يوم النحر . قيل : نعم ، قال : فانفري ] 
صحيح البخاري / الفتح رقم :1771

* ومثل : أفلح وأبيه إن صدق :- 
- لحديث طلحة بن عبيدالله التيمي -– قال : قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - :[ أفلح ، وأبيه ، إن صدق أو دخل الجنة ، وأبيه ، إن صدق .] 
صحيح مسلم / شرح النووي رقم: 11

** حضرتني هذه الأمثلة ، ولكن مهلا كم بينها وبين أفعلنا من فارق كما بين المغارب والمشارق؟!!
ومع ذلك البون الشاسع ألفتني أردد تلكم الكلمة استعيرها وفي كثير من المواقف أقولها : [ كلمة جرت على لسان العرب ] فصارت كلمتي المفضلة لها في حياتي الكثير والكثير من الأمثلة ، أسلي بها نفسي عند المصاب ، إذا خالف مقتضى الحال لسان القال من : أحد الأهل أو الأحباب أوالأصحاب فضلا عن الأغراب .
وتواترت على ذهني ذكريات ، كثير من الكلمات قيلت مبانيها لم تُقصد معانيها ؛
وحضرني قوله تعالى : [[يا أيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون * كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون]] سورة الصف / الآية : 2 - 3

- فكلما وعد أحدهم وأخلف أعقب خلفه هذا – لِزاما- بكثير من التأسف ، ولكنه لا يلبث إلا قليلا
ويعاود ذات الفعل مكررا ذات التأسف والتعليل؛ فأسلي نفسي قائلة في عجب : لا ضير فإنه وعده ( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب !)

-وكلماطلبنا من يقوم لنا بعمل ، يؤكد علينا بعزمة على أنه آتٍ- بلا شك- في البكور إلا أنه يأتي - كعادته – عند الزوال هذا إن لم يعتذر –غالبا – عن الحضور .
فأقول لنفسي مع شديد العجب : إن موعده ...( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب !)

- وكلما أحبك أحدهم في الله ، أخذ يقسم لك :
إن قربك ورضاك عنه غاية أمله و مناه ،
وكلما لقيك فدّاك بالنفس والعين ، هذا بلا شك بلسان قاله ، والله أعلم بحال قلبه ،
وعند أول اختبار تجد الحب- المزعوم - قد طــار ، انقلب حاله إلى عداوة ، وقسى القلب وخلا من الحب و النداوة ، وبعد الود والأشعار .. يكون أول من يصليك -إن استطاع- بالنار، فكيف تحول الحب و الكلف إلى دعاء عليك بالهلاك والتلف ؟!
وكأنما عاين شاعرنا الحال فوصفه بدقيق من المقال :
وإخوان حسبتهم دروعا *** فكانوها ولكن للأعادي
وخلتهم سهام صائبات *** فكانوها ولكن في فؤادي 

وهنا تجري الدموع ، ولا ينتهي من النفس العجب ................
حتى الحب في الله ( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب !!!.)


ومع طول الأمد ما عاد للعجب على نفسي سبيل ، قلما أسمع لصغير أو كبير
إلا حدثت نفسي : يا تُرى هل يعني ما يقول؟ ويعي أنه عن كلامه-أمام ربه- مسئـــول ؟ 
أم يا تُرى سأقول : (( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب)) ؟!

اللهم إنا نسألك العافية .

----------


## أم هانئ

والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعـــــد :-

 9- تــــــأمــــــ  ـلاتُ أمٍّــــ
******************************  ********** 

**نتابع أخواتي الكريمات ما مرّ بي من بعض التأملات عسى الله أن ينفع بها.
أبـدأ مستعينـة باللــه سائلتـه التوفيـق والســداد :-

* مـــــــــــــا وظيفـــــــــــ  ـــة الأذن ؟ 
* ومـــتى نقــول: إن الإنسـان قــد سمــع علــى الحقيقـــة ؟
*وهـــــــــل هنــــاك أنـــــواع للسمــــــع ؟
كل تلكم الأسئلة سكنت خاطري ؛ بعد الذي عاينه من صغيري ناظري ، ولنعد إلى البداية
نستعرض معــا تسلسل تلكم الحكاية :
- في يوم ما سألت صغيري عن شيء وكان يلهو بلعبة بين يديه ، لا يعدوها بناظريه ، فلم يرد على سؤالي
فظننت كلماتي لم تصل إليه ؟! فأعدتها بصوت أعلى على أذنيه ! ، فأجابني في الأخير على سؤالي غير مستغرب
لعلو صوتي وعجيب حالـــي ! 

-كذا قلت له يوما وقد هم بلمس شيء ساخن : حذارِ سوف يؤذيك حره ، فأمسكه بكلتا يديه كأنما لا يعنيه- أبدا- أن يضره ، أم تُراه لم يسمع ندائي ؟! وتحذيري له ورجائي ؟! وبعد صراخه من الألم ، أخذت أعنفه ، وأخبره أنه لنفسه قد ظلــــم !

- وكنت أذاكر معه دروسه يوما ، فنبهته على خطأ يقع فيه دوما ، وأخذت أكرر له الصواب حتى غلب على ظني أن سوء فهمه قد غاب ، ثم تركته وانصرفت لأمر ملح ، وعاودت وهالني سدى 
صوتي الأبح ؛ حيث رأيته قد وقع في نفس الخطأ ! وهنـــا أخذ بجماع نفسي العجب ! أَكلُّ ما قلته قد ذهب ؟!

** وهذي بعض الأمثلة التي اضطرتني لتلكم الأسئلة ، واستمرت تلكم الحال
وشق عليّ تكرر مثل هذا المثال ، حتى جاء يوم ... 

- أساء فيه الخطاب ، فعنفته وأرشدته إلى الصواب ، وبعد قليل من الزمن أعاد نفس الكلام ، وكررت على سمعه ذات الملام ، إلا إنه لم يرعوِ ؛ وكأن عقله من معنى خطابي له لم يرتوِ ، وزدت عليه
العقاب ، و توعدته أن يجعل لمثل هذا القول على لسانه إياب !
فقلت له وأنا من أذنه أجذبه ، وعلى شنيع أفعاله أأنبه :
ألم تسمع ما أقول ؟! أم أن ما قلته عندك غير معقول ؟!
لمـــــــــــــ  ـــاذا لا تسمــع الكــلام ؟ 

مهــــلا ، مهـــــلا : 

ألم تسمع ما أقول ؟! أم أن ما قلته عندك غير معقـول ؟!
لمــــــــاذا لا تسمــع الكــلام ؟
- هنا يكمن جواب تلكم الأسئلة ، والسر في استمرار صغيري على تلكــم الأمثلة .
، فجلست موضعي وناظري شريد ، لا أعي ما حولي خاطري مني بعيـــــــد.
وقد فجأتني تلكم المعـــاني ، امتن الله علي بها ؛ ليرفع عني مـا منه أعـــاني .
** لماذا نعتــه : (( بأنه لا يسمع الكلام )) ؟! رغم أنه سمعه ويقيني بذلك تــام ؟!
وكأني لم انتبه لمعنى هذه اللفظة إلا تلكم اللحظة ! ولست بذا بين خلق الله متفـردة ؛ 
بل أنا للأسلاف والأقران في استعمالها مقلـــــدة :
- فكل من لا يستجيب ظاهره للكلام كمن لم يسمعه عن الناس تمــام ،
ينزله الناس نفس المنزلة ، حيث جوارحهما عن الاستجابة للكلام معطلة 
إلا إنهم يعاقبون من وُجِّه إليه الكلام ، أما من غاب عن السمع -حقيقة- عندهم فلا يـلام.
* سبحان الله كلمات ما أعمق معانيها ، لا يكاد كثير من الخلق يدريهــا.
والخلاصة :
إن السمع عند الناس سمعان : 
1- سمع لا يتجاوز الآذان----- فلا يتبعه السامع بالاستجابة والعمل .---- فيكون بذا أهلا للعقاب والألم .
2- وسمع يعقله الجنان بعد سمعه بالآذان ------ يتبعه صاحبه بالاستجابة والعمل .----- فيكون بذا أهلا للثناء مُحَقَقًا فيه الخير والرجاء . 

** هنا انتهى دور الصغير فهو حتى يعي ذلك منا له المعذرة - هداه الله- ؛ فقد جعله الله سببا لكل خير وتذكــــرة .
** وزادني الله من أفضاله الكبرى، وتواترت على قلبي آياته تترى ، وقد وعيت حينها من معانيها ،
ما غاب عني قبلُ وما كنت أدريها:
- حضرني قوله تعالى :-
{إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ } سورة الأنعام / الآية 36 
** يستجيب الذي لم يقتصر سمعه على الآذان ، بل وعاه وعقله بالجنان ، فأثمر ذلك استجابة ظاهرة للعيان ، وهنا سارعت إلى الآية أنظر تفسيرها ، من كلام أهل العلم أتثبت من تأويلها :-
- قال السعدي في تفسيرها : 
((يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: { إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ } لدعوتك، ويلبي رسالتك، وينقاد لأمرك ونهيك { الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ } بقلوبهم ما ينفعهم، وهم أولو الألباب والأسماع. 
والمراد بالسماع هنا: سماع القلب والاستجابة، وإلا فمجرد سماع الأذن، يشترك فيه البر والفاجر. فكل المكلفين قد قامت عليهم حجة الله تعالى، باستماع آياته،
فلم يبق لهم عذر، في عدم القبول. 
{ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ } يحتمل أن المعنى، مقابل للمعنى المذكور. أي: إنما يستجيب لك أحياء القلوب، وأما أموات القلوب، الذين لا يشعرون بسعادتهم، ولا يحسون بما ينجيهم، فإنهم لا يستجيبون لك، ولا ينقادون، وموعدهم القيامة، يبعثهم الله ثم إليه يرجعون، ويحتمل أن المراد بالآية، على ظاهرها، وأن الله تعالى يقرر المعاد، وأنه سيبعث الأموات يوم القيامة ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون. 
ويكون هذا، متضمنا للترغيب في الاستجابة لله ورسوله، والترهيب من عدم ذلك. )) انتهــى تفسير :( الكريم الرحمن ...)/ ص : 255 / المجلد الواحد.

-و حضرني قــوله تعالى :- 
{هو الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون} سورة يونس / الآية 67 
{والله أنزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآية لقوم
يسمعون }سورة النحل / الآية 65 
** ينتفع بالآيات من يوفق الله سمعه ، فيسمع بأذنه فضلا عن قلبه .
- وقــوله تعالى :-
{أولم يهد للذين يرثون الأرض من بعد أهلها أن لو نشاء أصبناهم بذنوبهم ونطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يسمعون } سورة الأعراف / الآية 100 
** نعوذ بالله من سمع بالآذان دون العقل والجنان .
- وقوله تعالى :-
{ولقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم أعين لا يبصرون بها ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل أولئك هم الغافلون}سورة الأعراف / الآية 179
** نعوذ بالله من أذن لا تسمع إلا سمعا تقام به الحجة ولا يلحقه سداد ، و نعوذ 
به أن يحرمن بذنوبنا سمعا التوفيق والرشاد . 
- وقــوله تعالى :-
{ولا تكونوا كالذين قالوا سمعنا وهم لا يسمعون}سورة الأنفال / الآية 21
** سمعوا بالآذان دون القلب والجنان. 

- وقــوله تعالى :- 
{ بشيرا ونذيرا فأعرض أكثرهم فهم لا يسمعون}
سورة فصلت - الجزء 24 - الآية 4 - الصفحة 477
** وهنا المعنى عجيب : هم في الظاهر معرضون ، أما على الحقيقة : 
هم عن الانتفاع بما سمعوا مصروفون معاقبون ، لو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم سمعا ينفعهم 
فيستجيبون ، إلا أنهم لشرهم وقلة خيرهم عُقبوا فحرموا سمع الإجابة ، و وقع لهم سمع إقامة الحجة ليستحقوا به من الله عقابه وعذابه.

**وأختم بحديث كنت كلما طالعته يعتريني العجب ، فلم أكن أدري لإعراض حبر اليهود
عن الإيمان من سبب :- 
- عن ثوبان مولى رسول الله -رضي الله عنه- قال :-
[كنت قائما عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فجاء حبر من أحبار اليهود فقال : السلام عليك يا محمد ! فدفعته دفعة كاد يصرع منها . فقال : لم تدفعني ؟ فقلت : ألا تقول يا رسول الله ! فقال اليهودي : إنما ندعوه باسمه الذي سماه به أهله . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن اسمي محمد الذي سماني به أهلي " فقال اليهودي : جئت أسألك . فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أينفعك شيء إن حدثتك ؟ " قال : أسمع بأذني . فنكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعود معه . فقال " سل " فقال اليهودي : أين يكون الناس يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " هم في الظلمة دون الجسر " قال : فمن أول الناس إجازة ؟ قال " فقراء المهاجرين " قال اليهودي : فما تحفتهم حين يدخلون الجنة ؟ قال " زيادة كبد النون " قال : فما غذاؤهم على إثرها ؟ قال " ينحر لهم ثور الجنة الذي كان يأكل من أطرافها " قال : فما شرابهم عليه ؟ قال " من عين فيها تسمى سلسبيلا " قال : صدقت . قال : وجئت أسألك عن شيء لا يعلمه أحد من أهل الأرض . إلا نبي أو رجل أو رجلان . قال " ينفعك إن حدثتك ؟ " قال : أسمع بأذني . قال جئت أسألك عن الولد ؟ قال " ماء الرجل أبيض وماء المرأة أصفر . فإذا اجتمعا ، فعلا مني الرجل مني المرأة ، أذكرا بإذن الله . وإذا علا مني المرأة مني الرجل ، آنثا بإذن الله " قال اليهودي : لقد صدقت . وإنك لنبي . ثم انصرف فذهب . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لقد سألني هذا عن الذي سألني عنه . وما لي علم بشيء منه . حتى أتاني الله به " . وفي رواية : كنت قاعدا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال : زائدة كبد النون . وقال : أذكر وآنث . ولم يقل : أذكرا وآنثا . ] صحيح مسلم / رقم: 315

** أترك لكُن التأمـــل والتعليــــــــ  ـــق . 

اللهم وفق أسماعنا ، وأسمعنا سمعا ينفعنا وترضى به عنا، واجعلنا -بفضلك - ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه. 
آمــــــــين

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعـــــد :

10-تــــــأمـــــل  اتُ أمٍّــــ 
******************************  ***** 

* نتابع معًا أخواتي الكريمات رحلتنا مع تأملات الأمّ ، أبدأ مستعينة بالله تعالى
سائلتــه التوفيق والســـداد :

من منا لا يعلم قصة الذبيـــح ، المُفدى بكبش من السماء مليـــح ؟! 
في كل عام وفي كريم ظلّ هذه الآيام ؛ حيث يجود الله على خلقه بكثير من الرحمات 
ويعبق الكون حولنا بجميل نعمه و عاطر النفحات ، تلّح على خاطري تلكم الذكريات
بكل ما تحمله لنا من صادق الحبّ لله بأنفـــس القربـــات .

وقد كنت أظن أني بكل أحداثها خبيرة ، وبدقيق معانيها و جليلها ملمة بصيرة ، 
والحق أني كنت بظني هذا واهمــة ! أدّعي فهما صعب النوال حالمـــة !
فأيــن أنا من عميـــق معانيها ، وتصور عظيم البلاء فيهــــا ؟ !!

عاينت ذلك لما صيرني الله أمًّا تهيم بصغارها حبًّا ، فلا حب يعدل في القلب حب الولد حيث فطرة
الله لا يستطيع جحدها من أحد ، وقد جاء في الحديث : 
(( أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومعه ابن له ، فقال له : أتحبه ؟ 
فقال : أحبك الله كما أحبه ، فمات ففقده ، فسأل عنه فقال : ما يسرك أن لا تأتى بابا من أبواب الجنة إلا وجدته عنده ، يسعى يفتح لك ))
صحيح النسائي / رقم: 1869
والشاهد أن نبينا الكريم -عليه الصلاة وأتم التسليم - لم ينكر على ذلك الوالد شديد حبّه وتعلق قلبه بولده
هكذا فطر الله قلوب العباد ومن وجد غير ذلك فعن سَوِيِّ فطرته قد حاد .
- كما جاء في صحيح الأثر :-
(( قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسبي . فإذا امرأة من السبي ، تبتغي ، إذا وجدت صبيا في السبي ، أخذته فألصقته ببطنها وأرضعته . فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "
أترون هذه المرأة طارحة ولدها في النار ؟ " قلنا : لا . والله ! وهي تقدر على أن تطرحه .
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لله أرحم بعباده من هذه بولدها " .)) 
صحيح مسلم / رقم: 2754
فرحمة الأم بأولادها شديدة تكاد تكون طاغية فريدة ، لله كم له في خلقه من حكم ، فَفَطْرُهُ قلوب
الأمهات على الرحمة من أكبر العطايا و النعم .

**ولنأتِ أخواتي الفضليات على ذكر أول الحكاية ، وكيف كانت أحداثها عجيبة منذ البداية :-
**(1)**
* رُزق إبراهيم الخليل الولد الذي تمناه ، بعد سنين طوال من الشوق يلقاه
فمــا لبث غير قليل إلا وجاءه الأمر من العظيــم بالرحيـــل 
فــي صحراء قاحلة وشُقة عن الديار بعيدة ، يترك أمته مع وليدها عند بيته الحرام وحيدة .
كما جاء في صحيح الأثر عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – عند البخاري قد صح الخبر :
(( أول ما اتخذ النساء المنطق من قبل أم إسماعيل ، اتخذت منطقا لتعفي أثرها على سارة ، ثم جاء بها إبراهيم وبابنها إسماعيل وهي ترضعه ، حتى وضعها عند البيت ، عند دوحة فوق زمزم في أعلى المسجد ، وليس بمكة يومئذ أحد ، وليس بها ماء ، فوضعهما هنالك ، ووضع عندهما جرابا فيه تمر ، وسقاء فيه ماء ، ثم قفى إبراهيم منطلقا ، فتبعته أم إسماعيل ، فقالت : يا إيراهيم ، أين تذهب وتتركنا بهذا الوادي ، الذي ليس فيه إنس ولا شيء ؟ فقالت له ذلك مرارا ، وجعل لا يتلفت إليها.....))= 
- الحق أني رأيت نفسي بعين الخيال مكانها فلم أقوَ على تصوّر ما نالها ؟
فقلت لنفسي هبي أن زوجي تركني وصغيري في ميدان عام يكتظ بالناس
في وسط الزحام ، فراعني أني ما كنت لأقبل تركه لنا ثَــمَّ بسلام
هذا إن لم أزده وأشدد عليه العتاب والملام :
- كيف تتركني مع ابني وحيدة في هذا الخضم من الأنام شريدة؟!!
- هبي أنه قال لي : هكذا أمرتُ ؟ 
ما كنت لأعدم أن أحير جوابا عليه سيماء الدفع و الاعتراض
مؤّكَّدا بالنفي والعَبَرات : أن يكون مثل هذا للإله مراد ؟!!
و أكملت مع نفسي الكلام : ومع فارق الحالين التام ، أُراها قابلت هذا البلاء
العظيم بكل رضا قلبٍ و كمال تسليم ، بل زادت- عليها السلام - توكلا على الإله عظيم!!
فأخذ بجماع نفسي العجب ، زاده ردًها على الخليل بكمال إيمان وعظيم أدب :-

= ((... فقالت له : آلله الذي أمرك بهذا ؟ قال : نعم ، قالت : إذن لا يضيعنا ثم رجعت... ))=

**ويبدو أنه لن ينقضي من النفس العجب ، حين صدّق الخليل أمر الإله وذهب
لم يلتفت إليهما و أدبر مسرعا إلى البعيد عنهما ، كأنما يخشى غلبة الشفقة 
على فؤاده ، فيبدوعليه جمّ حبّه لهما و فيض حنانه و وداده ، يخشى أن يفضحه إذا ما التفت
ناظراه ، يصبرّ النفس أنه إنما يصدّق أمر مولاه ، لسان حال الخليل :
أوّااااااااه ، أوَّااااااااااه مِن قلبٍ تفطّر وحشة عند الفراق ، فصبر جميل
فالله خير حافظا وخير واقٍ
فلما انقطع منهما عنه النظر ، استقبل البيت الحرام كما جاء في صحيح الخبر
رافعا كفَّيه إلي السماء متوجها قلبه إلى العَلِي بخالص الحبّ و الرجاء :

= (( .... ثم رجعت ، فانطلق إبراهيم حتى إذا كان عند الثنية حيث لا يرونه ، استقبل بوجهه البيت ، ثم دعا بهؤلاء الكلمات ، ورفع يديه فقال : { ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيتك المحرم ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون } سورة إبراهيم / آية :36.... .)) صحيح البخاري رقم: 3364


**قال السعدي في تفسيره :وذلك أنه أتى بـ "هاجر" أم إسماعيل وبابنها إسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو في الرضاع، من الشام حتى وضعهما في مكة وهي -إذ ذاك- ليس فيها سكن، ولا داع ولا مجيب، فلما وضعهما دعا ربه بهذا الدعاء فقال -متضرعا متوكلا على ربه: { رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنْتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي } أي: لا كل ذريتي لأن إسحاق في الشام وباقي بنيه كذلك وإنما أسكن في مكة إسماعيل وذريته، وقوله: { بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ } أي: لأن أرض مكة لا تصلح للزراعة. 
{ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاة } أي: اجعلهم موحدين مقيمين الصلاة لأن إقامة الصلاة من أخص وأفضل العبادات الدينية فمن أقامها كان مقيما لدينه 
{ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ } أي: تحبهم وتحب الموضع الذي هم ساكنون فيه.
فأجاب الله دعاءه فأخرج من ذرية إسماعيل محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى دعا ذريته إلى الدين الإسلامي وإلى ملة أبيهم إبراهيم فاستجابوا له وصاروا مقيمي الصلاة.
وافترض الله حج هذا البيت الذي أسكن به ذرية إبراهيم وجعل فيه سرا عجيبا جاذبا للقلوب، فهي تحجه ولا تقضي منه وطرا على الدوام، بل كلما أكثر العبد التردد إليه ازداد شوقه وعظم ولعه وتوقه، وهذا سر إضافته تعالى إلى نفسه المقدسة.
{ وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ } فأجاب الله دعاءه، فصار يجبي إليه ثمرات كل شيء، فإنك ترى مكة المشرفة كل وقت والثمار فيها متوفرة والأرزاق تتوالى إليها من كل جانب.]
انتهـــــــــــ  ـى .
* وبعد سوق تلكم الآية وتفسيرها ، هل لاحظتنَّ ما كان من عجيب أمرها : 
1- بدأ الخليل بأن دعا لهم بصلاح دينهم (وإقامة الصلاة )
2- لم يدعُ عليه السلام لحَبَّيه بمحض أنسٍ من الأنام .
3- وأخَّر الخليل الدعاء لهم بشيء من الثمرات و الرزق ،
و قرن دعاءه راجيا أن يهديهم ربهم ليقابلوا رزقــه بكثير من الامتنان و الشكر.

اللهم فقهنا في ديننا وعلمنا اللهم ما ينفعنا وانفعنا اللهم بما علمتنا
وزدنا الله من فضلك وجودك وكرمك علما ترضى به عنا آمـين.

يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعـــــد :

10-تــــــأمـــــل  اتُ أمٍّــــ 
******************************  ***** 

* نتابع معًا أخواتي الكريمات رحلتنا مع تأملات الأمّ ، أبدأ مستعينة بالله تعالى
سائلتــه التوفيق والســـداد :


( 2 )

وما زلنا نجتر معا أخواتي تلكم الأحداث ، نعيشها بعين الخيال حابسي الأنفــــــاس
انطلق الخليل عائدا إلى دياره بالشام ، مستودعــــا اللهَ أهله داعيا لهم بســـلام 
لزمت أم اسماعيل مكانها ، تشرب من الماء و ترضع وليدها ، فلما نفد ما معهما من المــاء
وجف ما كان يُقِيتُها من السقاء ، عطشت وأصاب حلقها الصدا ، وياليت عند هذا الحد الأمر 
قد انقضى ، بل أصاب شديد العطش صغيرها ، فعلا صراخه مما أفزعها و أفرغ فؤادها : 

={ وجعلت أم إسماعيل ترضع إسماعيل وتشرب من ذلك الماء ، حتى إذا نفذ ما في السقاء عطشت وعطش ابنها ، وجعلت تنظر إليه يتلوى ، أو قال يتلبط ، فانطلقت كراهية أن تنظر إليه ، فوجدت الصفا أقرب جبل في الأرض يليها ، فقامت عليه ، ثم استقبلت الوادي تنظر هل ترى أحدا فلم تر أحدا ، فهبطت من الصفا حتى إذا بلغت الوادي رفعت طرف درعها ، ثم سعت سعي الإنسان المجهود حتى إذا جاوزت الوادي ، ثم أتت المروة فقامت عليها ونظرت هل ترى أحدا فلم تر أحدا ، ففعلت ذلك سبع مرات .
قال ابن عباس : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فذلك سعي الناس بينهما ) . ..} 
صحيح البخاري رقم: 3364

** لله كم تمثلتُ حال سعيِّ حالها ، وبين العلمين الأخضرين عاينت شدة وجدها ، كأني بعين الخيال
بين الجبلين أعاين هنالك ما مرّ بها ، أرى عينيها حال السعي لا تفارقان موضع وليدها ، يُطوّف منها
اللحظ حواليه يرعاه قلبها ، وعند العلمين الأخضرين في بطن الوادي هنالك اشتدّ كربها ؛ أم توارى
عن ناظريها شخص وليدها، فكربتْ وطفقت تجد السعي من شدة وجدها ، لهفة علي الوليد يسبقها قلبها .

***** قال الشيخ ابن العثيمين في كتابه الماتع (( الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع )) :
{{( كان رسول الله - الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم – يسعى بين العلمين الأخضرين حتى تدور به إزاره من شدة السعي )
فإن قال قائل: ما الحكمة في كونه يسعى سعياً شديداً بين العلمين.
فالجواب: أنه كان في هذا المكان واد، أي مسيل مطر، والوادي في الغالب يكون نازلاً ويكون رخواً رملياً فيشق فيه المشي العادي، فيركض ركضاً.
وأصل السعي أن يتذكر الإنسان حال أم إسماعيل، فإنها ـ رضي الله عنها ـ لما خلَّفها إبراهيم ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ هي وابنها في هذا المكان، وجعل عندها، سقاءً من ماء، وجراباً من تمر، فجعلت الأم تأكل من التمر وتشرب من الماء، وتسقي اللبن لولدها، فنفدَ الماء ونفد التمر، فجاعت وعطشت، ويبس ثديها، فجاع الصبي، وجعل يتلوى من الجوع، فأدركتها الشفقة، فرأت أقرب جبل إليها الصفا فذهبت إلى الصفا، وجعلت تتحسس لعلها تسمع أحداً، ولكنها لم تسمع، فنزلت إلى الاتجاه الثاني إلى جبل المروة، ولما هبطت في بطن الوادي نزلت عن مشاهدة ابنها، فجعلت تسعى سعياً شديداً، حتى تصعد لتتمكن من مشاهدة ابنها، ورقيت لتسمع وتتحسس على المروة، ولم تسمع شيئاً، حتى أتمت هذا سبع مرات .... / والقصة مطولة في صحيح البخاري / كتاب الأنبياء / رقم : (3364) فهذا هو السبب في كون الناس يسعون سعياً شديداً إذا وصلوا هذا المكان، والآن ليس فيه واد، لكن فيه علامة على هذا الوادي وهو هذا العلم الأخضر.فالإنسان إذا سعى يستحضر:
أولاً: سنة الرسول ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ،
وثانياً: حال هذه المرأة وأنها وقعت في شدة عظيمة حتى أنجاها الله، فأنت الآن في شدة عظيمة من الذنوب فتستشعر أنك تحتاج إلى مغفرة الله ـ عزّ وجل ـ كما احتاجت هذه المرأة إلى الغذاء، واحتاج ولدها إلى اللبن، 
وقد قرأ النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم حين أقبل على الصفا: «إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله» أبدأ بما بدأ الله به[(262)]، ليشعر نفسه أنه إنما طاف بالصفا والمروة؛ لأنهما من شعائر الله ـ عزّ وجل ـ ولذلك لا تقرأ هذه الآية إلا إذا أقبل على الصفا حين ينتهي من الطواف وأما بعد ذلك فلا تقرأ.
مسألة: إذا سعى هو وزوجته ووصلا إلى العلم الأخضر فهل يسعى سعياً شديداً وزوجته معه؟
الجواب: لا يسعى سعياً شديداً، لا سيما في أيام المواسم والزحام فإنه لو سعى ضيعها.
لكن هنا إشكال وهو أنه إذا كان أصل سعينا بين العلمين سعي أم إسماعيل وهي امرأة، فلماذا لا نقول: إن النساء أيضاً يسعين؟
الجواب: من وجهين :
الأول: أن أم إسماعيل سعت وحدها ليس معها رجال.
الثاني: أن بعض العلماء كابن المنذر حكى الإجماع على أن المرأة لا ترمل في الطواف ولا تسعى بين العلمين، وعليه فلا يصح القياس؛ لأنه قياس مع الفارق ولمخالفة الإجماع إن صح....}}
انتهى النقل بتصرف / ج7 / كتاب المناسك / ص: 306-308

** أخـــــواتي :-
أحيا الله بما صدر عن فطرة الأم سنّة ، يتدبرها من حج بيته شاعرا له بالمنّــة
كتب الله سبحانه على نفسه الرحمة ، فلا يخلو شرع ولا منسك أمرنا به من نعمة
فمن وجد في قلبه تدبرا لها فقد حاذ في قلبه الجنة .

اللهم ارزقنا حبك، وحب من يحبك ،وحب عمل تقربنا به إلى حبك.
آمــــــــين .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

**كم فرحت أن لي فيما فعلت سنة ، مع الفارق

اقتبستها وهي تعليقك على ما كان ينزل من طعام من فم ابنك وامتزاج الريقين
سؤالي يا غالية
هل نستطيع تسمية ذلك الفعل سنة حتى لو مع الفارق؟
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلتي
والله لا أسألها الا لأنهل من العلم عندك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

تأملات رائعة ، ما شاء الله
لكن لم أحسها بعدُ : )
تحياتي يا غالية .

----------


## أم هانئ

> **كم فرحت أن لي فيما فعلت سنة ، مع الفارق
> 
> اقتبستها وهي تعليقك على ما كان ينزل من طعام من فم ابنك وامتزاج الريقين
> سؤالي يا غالية
> هل نستطيع تسمية ذلك الفعل سنة حتى لو مع الفارق؟
> أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلتي
> والله لا أسألها الا لأنهل من العلم عندك




بورك فيك أختنا الكريمة لك أن تسألي ما شئت وأن تعارضي ما رأيته غير صائب 
فلا أحد معصوم أخيتي وإن شاء الله لا حرج في سؤال ألبتة 

أما عن قولي : ( سنة ) فلم أقصد سنة شرعية بل قصدت أن لي فيما فعلت سابق ( المعنى اللغوي ) 
وأي سابق السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها مع رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم !!
فقط قصدت ذكر محض الفعل ليس التعبد به أو تقليده 

وقد قال تعالى :   *(* *فهل ينظرون إلا سنة الأولين* *  ) سورة فاطر*

وقد جاء في أحد التفاسير : * أن المراد من سنة الأولين استمرارهم على الإنكار واستكبارهم عن الإقرار* ...


ويرد أيضا أني حين كنت أكتب تلك المقولة قصدت أنه قد نقلت لنا السنة
هذا الفعل .

والأمر إن شاء الله يسر بوركت أخيتي وحي هلا بك في مجلسنا الطيب .

----------


## أم هانئ

> تأملات رائعة ، ما شاء الله
> لكن لم أحسها بعدُ : )
> تحياتي يا غالية .



ابتسامة إلى شميستنا الكريمة ...

بوركت شميسة ورزقك الله زوجا صالحا وذرية  تقر بها عينك

 آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك غاليتي
فهمت ما تقصدي
جزاك الله خيرا على طيب تقبلك لسؤالي
ما زلت أنتظرك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ابتسامة إلى شميستنا الكريمة ...
> 
> بوركت شميسة ورزقك الله زوجا صالحا وذرية تقر بها عينك
> 
> آمين آمين آمين


آمين آمين آمين
دعاء طيب من أخت طيبة
: )
أسعدك الله ، وبارك لك في ذريتك 
آمين آمين آمين .
واصلي التأملات يا غالية ، وصلك ربنا بفضله ومنه كرمه .

----------

